# Woking Nuffield Part 61



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

NEW HOME







Happy Chatting









Love
Tracy
x​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OK me first again    

*To Kerry and Ali

     I wish you all the luck in the world for your EC's tomorrow    

Hope you both get lots and lots of nice juicy eggs!!!!!*​
Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck Emma and Jules and Fingers (if you are having a scan tomorrow) 

Good luck to Ali and fingers as well

NVH- Good luck to you, I think I have just remembered that you are in as well  

Its so busy it's hard to keep track


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

Was in a really boring all day meeting today, so I didn't get a chance to log on.

Ali & Fingers - Hope all goes well with E/C tomorrow and you get loads of juicy eggs   

Tash & Emma - I hope your scans go well. 

I am in at 10.40 for my scan so will update you after that.

DH is going away this weekend, so is taking me out for dinner to our favourite chinese so better dash.

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry Ive been AWOL, I've been lurking, but really haent had much meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee time, so please forgive me if I leave you out!! right here goes..............

Ali- ta for the invite to the room party  , I would love to come along just to eat your sarnies and laugh at your pants, but I'd be liable to shove you out your bed to hop in and watch Jeremy Kyle   I will be thinking of you laying all those juicy fat eggs, good luck hunny bun    

Em's-thinking of you tooooooooooooo and everything crossed that you have just a perfect amount of follies, which Im sure you will   dont pinch Ali's grapes  I've missed you this week you  hormonal stroppy old bat   

Fingers- I hope all goes well for you tom,  you will be popping eggs like the easter bunny    

Tash- well done again on that wicked lining, not long now poppit!! keep up the good work    

Sho- glad your meet with Mr R went well and that you feel positive and ready to rock n roll  

Ange- sorry you felt poo last night, you poor love, early to bye byes for you tonight lady  

Minow- OMG thats so worrying, I remember you having a rough time at EC with your BP, get dh to drive you next time!!  you hear me 

Cheesy- hope you and Neve are back on form and that you have managed to catch up a little bit on your shut eye 

KT- glad your sis is ok and that Ben was a good boy, its all good practice  
Karen- I always had trouble with the poxy vacume on the stimms, its a pain in the ar*e, some of this lot are just billy big head's  your doing great

Hi to monkey will be thinking of you and DH, keep your peckers up   

Good luck Jules with your scan & Bendy if your in too, Im so confused with where everyone is atm

Hi-de-hi to Wildcats, Myra, Os, Piggy and everyone   im off for me tea now, enders and a nice hot soak!! love ya all  well some of you anyway


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Jill, long time no see....hope you ok. Will get DH to drive, promise!  

Just heard funeral won't be monday as dh's mum in Australia at mo....looks like it will be in the middle of tx, by my reckoning could well be around ec....pants! Oh well, we will just have to wait and see but I hope the family will understand that our tx has to come first. - Do I sound really selfish saying that? It's just that once you've started it's not something you can just stop (well you can, I've had one abandoned before but I mean you don't want to) and I can't be shooting around the country at ec or et. I really hope they all understand but I'm getting ahead of myself...it may not come to it. Born worrier that's me!

Right finished teaching so now it's time for dinner and TV. Hotel Babylon on tonight - Yay!

Good luck for tomorrow everyone. Thinking of you all

lol
Minow x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All!!

Thanks for good wishes everyone.... WARNING ... here is where my paranoia creeps in!! I'm panicking as I had some really severe pain a couple of hours ago in my "lower regions" so to speak. It was bad enough to double me up and take my breath away for 10 -15 minutes, but now I haven't really got any discomfort even though I have had most of the week... I'm really worried ... I know I'm probably just stressing about nothing but  

Ali - where are you? Will you wear a carnation tomorrow so I recognise you?  

Am off for a bath, listen to the cd that arrived today ( thanks Kate) and to tidy up in the necessary areas!! Will be back on later because I'll prob be completely round the twist by then


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, really hope that you have the right number of follicles.  I know from my own experience how stressful this time can be especially when you have had a treatment cancelled.  I'm sure all will be fine though hun - I know it's easy to say but try not to worry  

Fingers, sorry to hear about your pain.  It's only natural to panic when you suffer pain like that.  Glad it has eased up and I'm sure that when you've had EC tomorrow and got lots of nice juicy eggs, you'll be wondering why you spent this evening worrying about it.  Fingerscrossed   .  Enjoy your bath and CD.

Tash, I can't believe I missed you - good luck for tomorrow too.  Hope those follicles are doing what they are supposed to.  

Minow, I'm sure your family will understand.

Right, I'm off to spend the evening with DH, I  hope I don't have to watch any more football though - it's been on every night this week


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Beanie - good luck with d/regs tomorrow - hope ur needles are nice and sharp  

Emma - Tash - Jules - Karen good luck with your scans ( I think you are all in tomorrow but I am losing the plot tonight  )


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm in Monday Kerry but thanks anyway  

Will be thinking of you and Ali tomorrow.  Has the pain stayed away?  Really sorry I can't offer any advice? I'm sure it will be fine as Beanie says.  I think there is an out of office number for the clinic if you are worried x

Thanks Gill - glad it isn't just me having problems with the stimms     DP did it tonight so it all went well  

Hi Beanie


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening girls!
just got in from meeting a friend for dinner and had to shoot up in public toliets for the first time  ! now just listened to my cd - 3  2  1 relax.....  !

Just a quick on to say GOOD LUCK kerry and Ali tommorow - sending you both lots of    and hoping you get lots of nice eggies.

Emma, Jules and Tash -   for your scans too 

Sho - i've been on metformin for 2 years now - 1000mg a day and never had a problem so hopefully you will be fine on it  

Right off for an early night

catch you all later


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't seem to go to bed this evening even though I've got to be up at stupid o clock tomorrow. Forgot to say that I got George Michael tickets for the 2nd date (10th June) that was announced today!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. I waited 20 years from a 14 year old adoring schoolgirl to see him and then I get to see him twice in 6 months!! DH a happy bunny as he desperately wants to see the Stadium and as his team isn't likely to play there in the next millennium ( sorry Karen   ) it's his only opportunity  

Better go straighten my hair, need to look half decent for Mr R   .....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck kerry and ALi  

hope all the scans go well tomorrow too


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls...thanks for the good luck wishes, am bathed ,defuzzed, have a warm tummy and believe it or not i am gonna go and straighten my hair as well    then cd time


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck to everyone having scans tomorrow....there will be lots of PUPO girls
Fingers....i have been having pains as well, dont worry its those follies getting bigger   
I have pmd you  
xxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

good luck with all the scans today  

  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Good luck to Ali & Fingers for ec collection today, look forward to hearing all about it later!   

Good luck to you scan ladies toooooooooooooooooooo   

Morning Cheesy my love how you diddling??


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning Cheesyb and Gill

Expect it will be quiet on here this morning as it seems like everyone is at Woking!    Good luck to everyone  

Thanks for all the good luck messages girls, really appreciate it. 

Hi Karen, sorry I missed you last night.  Good luck for Monday  

How you doing Hatster?  You're very brave shooting up in the toilet but good for you.  

Hi to everyone else on this gorgeous sunny day and it's Friday - yipeeeeee


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy ladies 

Good luck Ali and Fingers. I hope you are able to cal, eachother down this morning. I look forward to hearing the news later on. I expect it will be quite a bit later because of all that GA you'll be dosing all day no doubt. 

Good luck to everyone else having scans today as well. 

Hatster- I didn't realise you were on the metformin as well. So far, no met bum. I don't know when people usually get that though. I was a bit nausious last night but apart from that, nothing to report. Did you find that it helped you to lose weight?

Not much to report my end. I went round to my friends last night with dh, armed with a big box of chocs and a bottle of wine for her and her dh. I think she appreciated it, although she was on the phone to her mum at the time who I think may have been saying the wrong things, as they do  Anyway, it was nice to see her smiling a bit. It is a shame that this has happened to her again, but I think she feels better about it this time than the first because she has a toddler to distract her, thankfully. Stil don't know whether I will be doing the Wedding Fayre on my own or not. I'm sure she will let me know today.

Lots of cleaning and paper work to do today


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

I agree Beanie - seems like everyone must be at WN right now.

Sending   vibes to Ali and Kerry.

Good luck everyone with Scans.

It is a beautiful day today! Feels like Spring is here - hooray!! It makes me feel almost positive about things....

I'm watching the clock to try to get Ricky Jervais tickets - on sale at 10am if anyone is interested. Royal Albert Hall.

Caro


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie as I am off to work soon, just wanted to add my Good Luck wishes for Ali and Fingers for their EC today. (Although at least one of them is probably done and dusted by now).
Mine is Friday 13th April!!! (apparently Friday 13th is a lucky day at Woking, I hope so!!!!) Anyone else on that day?

Good luck for all those scanning today too.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Angie,  I'm sure Friday 13th will be very lucky for you too .    I've hoping for an FET this time and I'm due to have ET on April 11th so we can be 2ww buddies!  

Morning Caro, it's a gorgeous day isn't it.  Wish I didn't have to work though as I could do with getting out in the garden.  Hopefully it will be nice at the weekend too.  Hope you manage to get some tickets for Ricky  

Hi Sho, I'm sure your friend appreciates all your support and kindness.  Will you do the wedding fayre on your own or wait and do another one?  Don't work too hard today!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Beanie, good luck for your FET, I hope it goes as planned. I have my final scan that day. I think it's about 10.20am, so we may bump into each other. (although I think they tend to do the ET first thing if I remember rightly).

Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ange   Friday the 13th!!!! I'm sure it is a good omen. 

Beanie- I'll have to do it myself. we have paid for the privelege of going to the thing.

Caro- I love the sunny months as well. Dh prefers the Winter  It does improve the mood though doesn't it.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie - I am due my EC 16th April but at Queen Marys (my NHS go came up). So we'll be cycling at pretty similar times!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Sho, yeh , I hope so too! I didn't notice it when they were reading out the plan over the phone to me until I read it back!!! and then I was told, ''yeh, I wondered when you'd pick up on that, but don't worry, we have a lot of successes on that day'' ooooooh, I hope so!!  

Hi Caro, hopefully we can keep each other sane then? Good luck for your cycle hun x

Anyway have a good day, I'm off to get ready for work now. xxx

love Ang xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just popped on to say good luck to ali and and fingerscrossed. Hope you both get lots of eggs today.      

good luck to those having scans too. 

sho sorry to hear bout your firend. you sound like your being really supportive although im sure you must be finding it all quite difficult yourself. I remeber when my best friend fell pg i was happy for her but so upset that it was never me. we had been trying over 3 yrs and she hadnt been trying that long, and our other best friend had just given birth to her child convieved accidentally. my friend also miscarried and i felt terrible for having negative feelings about her pg. she got pg a month later and now has a beautiful one year old. but i know how diffuclt other pg feel and how complicated the emotions are. how far on was your friend?

take care luc


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy friday everyone and what a lovely day it is. Spring is definitely on its way.

Good luck to everyone at Woking today - thinking of you all.

Don't think I mentioned it but last Friday after I found out about MIL I also had a text from my friend to say she had found out that her pg wasn't viable and had to have d&c on Monday. Poor thing - they have been ttc no 2 for her and dh for the same length of time that we have ttc no 1 and this is now her 5th pg that hasn't worked out (4 m/c and 1 ectopic). Anyway she mentioned about going to the miscarriage clinic and I said that I would ask on here as I know that some of you (Emma, NVH, Gill and Lucy I think) have been for some blood tests somewhere like that and been impressed - can someone send me the details so I can forward on to her? Thanks in advance

Hello to everyone else too - hope you get loads of business at the wedding fayre Sho.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/times.html

Monkeylove,

your poor friend, I think she should definitely go. The link for the website is at the top. The tel no is 0700 4 337845. If she rings she will speak to cheryl, who is the sec to mr *******, and she will book an appt. he always has available appts so she wont have to wait too long. mr s is really nice and will definitely be able to help her.

Luc

/links


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi

Luc- thankfully I have never felt too badly towards my friend. I openly admit to having extremely negative feelings about other people that have gotten pregnant while we have been trying, but she has had a miscarriage before and then waited an awful long time to conceive her now toddler naturally. She thinks she was only about 6 weeks although the hospital have her down as 7. She wasn't happy at all yesterday although she said they treated her alot better than they had the first time, which is something.

anyway, how is pregnancy treating you. I'm hoping to be following in your footsteps soon. Doing it for all of us who don't manage it on the first or second go 

monkey- sorry to hear about your friend. I think you were going to see her after we saw you before valentines. I think she would defintely benefit from some investigation. I know all the girls that have been there on here may be busy today but this website should point you in the right direction til they can get on and give you some specifics

http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/profile.html

/links


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

oops I was too late!!    Luc knows what she's talking about with that. I must admit I may recommend it to my friend once she has recovered a bit.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Luc how are you feeling hun?? are you Pukey? 

Sho- get on with your chores lady  come on chop chop!

Monkey- wow these 2 were quick, I've pm'd you the same info  

I have mailed Mr S office this morning as we dont have our follow up till mid April, mainly due to us and dh working at the weekends   I really want to know one way or another if my level's are raised  

Hope Ali & Fingers are ok I have been thinking of them! bless  

Best get showered now  , today I am a lady who lunches & shops


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Sho, Lucy and Gill. She has had some tests already but I am hoping that this dr will be able to give her some answers and mean that her next pg is a keeper. I shall send them on to her straightaway. Sho - yes, she is the friend that I was talking about when we met - I really was hoping that this was going to be the one for her but fingers crossed that she gets there soon.

I also said she should come on FF as I am sure that there is a board for miscarriages and that it might help.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Im fine thanks sho, 

Glad to hear you are going to be following in my footsteps.i cant wait  we can be pg buddies.     what is the date you start to dreg? I had a scan with mr s on weds and everything was fine.   he was his usual very postive self and said i can stop the drugs on monday. so im feeling a lot more confident about it all now. he is so lovely and hugged me. 

i know what you mean i think it is different when people have had their own probs then get pg. i know when my frind got pg the second time after the m/c i just felt pleased for her.

Hi gill, I only had a bit of nausea for the first few weeks but it went away about 8 weeks so ive been quite lucky. at the beginning i was praying for vomitting cos i wanted some signs it was ok but now things seem ok and i have managed to escape it i feel quite lucky. MR S did tell me not to expect any sickness as the steroids do mask pg symptoms. he treats women with bad m/s with steroids. good luck with getting your results back. mr s is quite good at answrring queries by email. 

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning y'all

Final progress scan this morning and I have now 27 follies   but not all of them are big but quite a few are I am pleased to say.  Lining is 8.2mm so will be going in on Monday to lay my eggs  

I saw Ali who was chilled laying out on her bed but yet to change into her evening gown    She was very calm and relaxed about the whole thing which was good...Good luck ali   

I also saw Emma, we had a little mothers meeting actually in Ali's room and then I sat with Emma whilst she was waiting for her scan.  Was a bit surreal actually being in WN with Emma and Ali for some reaon    Anyway good news from Emma too....
She has 15 follies and lining is 9.2 or was it 9.3mm    Anyway one follie is already 19mm so all looking brillantly for her so far!  Well done emma   (She asked me to post that by the way just in case any of you are thinking that I stole her thunder)  

Good luck Kerry and Jules  

Right off to catch up now.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Well Kerry should be back in her room now and Ali having Mr R between her legs as we speak    Hope we hear later of lots and lots of juicy eggies.

Well my car is now in the garage and  have Ben again whilst my sis is at the doctors, however he is very chatty today so not too much time on the phone at the moment.

I have a 1pm client meeting too today so having to borrow sisters car to get to that so wont be around much but think it will be quiet on here anyway with the amount of you at WN today. Good Luck all of you

Looks like we are going to have a busy April with lots of PUPO's and BFP's too as Angie, Beanie and Caro all have EC within 5 days how exciting lets hope we can get everyone on here pg by the end of year Go MR R and Mr C!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Tash, glad it went well today.  Sounds like you're going to be laying loads of eggs on Monday  . 

Well done Emma, 15 is great, glad there weren't too many in the end.  

Luc, Mr S sounds lovely.  Fab news that all went well with your scan.  

Morning Kate.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Tash, 

Yah! that sounds great EC on monday how exciting!

Glad to hear emma went well too. 

hi beanie, thanks 

KT 

luc


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news NVH and Emma on your follies - not long now to go for both of you   

Lucy - glad everything is going well with your pg - 10.5 weeks already!

KT - what a lovely thought - everyone pg by the end of the year - that would be brilliant!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo!

Sorry i have been away so long.  I missed you all  

Hope everyone's Pregnancies and TX are going well, i've had a read of a few posts but i've missed quite alot.

An update from me;

Went to DH's Grandparent's last weekend and bought some Krispy Cremes   well worth it they were delicious!  Got lots of funky things from Ikea too which we are putting together this weekend.  Got a BFN this cycle which was hard but has forced me to move forward to the next step.

We have decided this week to have TX at the ARGC in London.  They rang yesterday and offered us a consultation on 21 March.  We should start our monitoring cycle next month and TX the month after.

So i won't be a 'Working' girl afterall  

I'll still pop in to see you all and want to see how you are all doing and i wish you lots of luck for your pregnancies and TX!

You're all such fab people and thank you so much for all your support.  I don't want to disappear (unless you'd rather i did) as i enjoy this thread so much.

Anyway, love to you all  

Pots
xxx

PS- Well done Tash and Emma, thats fab!  Good luck for EC


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hiya
Ali and Kerry - hope its going or gone ok today for you both   

Nvh - blimey 27 follies!!!! well done - great you are all set for monday  

Emma - well done on your 15 follies too - great lining too 

Sho - i remember i felt a bit sicky at first on metformin - are you on the Glucophage SR - the slow release one as that stopped the nausea for me. Didnt really lose any weight but i wasnt overweight to start with so didnt really expect to!

Beannie - good luck for your first jab tonight 

Angie - at the moment my test day is Fri 13th


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just read the posts and can't remember anything now   

Hmmmm let me think  

Firstly thanks for all your lovely wishes  

Sho/Mokeylove - sorry about your friends sad news and I think definately tell them to go to the mc clinic.  

Luc - how the devil are you   how is that little bump of yours    Did the steroids make you fat as I am worrying about that at the moment  

Gill - AWOL indeed   glad you're back though    Why don't you ring MrS or email him to see if he can at least talk to you over the phone about your results or maybe you can see him somewhere else during the week    Thanks for your text and the tea party is ali's room was great except the rude cow never offered us anything      

Angie - I'm sure friday the 13th will be fine and you know how the goal posts always get moved so don't worry about it, its only a date...you know what they say...lucky for some!! 

Pots - so lovely to hear from you and wow an appointment at ARGC already...good luck with your tx and you can be an 'honoury' Woking girl if you like as we would love to hear how you are getting on and give us a chance to be nosey about the ARGC at the same time.  Don't go and its nice to hear you sounding positive.

haster - Yeh stomach's a bit of a ball to be honest, can't wait til Monday now.  How many tablets of metformin is that then    i didn't feel icky, just had the runs a lot  

Hello caro and anyone else i've probably missed....i'm on drugs and thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it  

Right, I have lost the plot where everyone is in their tx at the moment


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Monkey, now that would be a nice thought wouldn't it!  

Hey Pots, great to hear from you. Don't blame you for going to the ARGC.  Hope you don't mind me asking, but what made you change you mind?  Sorry about your BFN but hopefully now that you have a date set with ARGC you can begin to focus on the next steps.  Really wishing you masses of luck.  

Thanks  Hatster.  Friday 13th is going to be lucky for you both


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

NVH- Thanks, that would be nice.  So pleased for you and your lovely lining (see you are thicker than we thought   ) good follies too, it's all happening and i wish you so much luck  

Beanie- Hello, nice to be back too!  Um, well we originally sent off forms for both ARGC and WN and decided on WN.  I'm not sure really, i guess it's just worked out this way.  We're worried that these cysts and a few MF problems will give us problems cycle after cycle and felt that ARGC, despite the hype, is the best clinic in the country when it comes down to holding a baby in your arms.  I did ring WN to see about bringing forward everything but they said it wasn't possible   i sent off a deposit to ARGC and they rang the next day to bok our appointment.  it's just kind of happening and we're rolling with it!  It's very unlike me    We will be getting a hysteroscopy but won't be going in for the NKcells or the IVIG atleast not at this stage as there is nothing to suggest i would need it.  I think we just prefer the open minded although slightly controversial methods of ARGC.  But each to their own of course.

Can't believe how many of you are cycling right now!  It's so exciting!

xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya-

Luc- I am starting d/regs on the 22nd or 23rd of march. I've got my implications on the 19th so I'll find out for sure then. The reason its a bit vague is because I came on late on Friday so we don't know whether the Friday is day one or Saturday. If you catch my drift  It makes no odds anyway to be honest. I admire you (and everyone else) for taking matters into their own hands. As I have said before, you have to be proactive, you can't sit back and wait for things to happen. I looked closely at the Mr S/ mr T scenario and certainly haven't ruled it out for us. As we have had 3 goes at a mediocre clinic, we felt it only fair to let Mr R work his magic  I got good answers from him and am happy with the way he wants to treat me this time round. I now know the difference between all the FSH drugs and am confident that menopur will get better results for me. That being said, if it doesn't work, I will be taking steps so that it does next time. But I am sure it will work this time. there is no reason why it shouldn't and I'msure mental attitude has a lot to do with it all. So pleased for you though and pleased everything is progressing nicely 

NVH- get that water down your neck girl. that's a lot of follies  how many did you have last time? thanks for the updates on Ali and Emma. Great news for Em too. So its all systems go for you on Monday. I will be thinking of you x Are we meeting up on your 2WW again 

KT- I know its so busy on here, its hard to remember who has a scan and who has e/c or what  Keep those updates coming thick and fast <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D11%252F11%255F9%255F10%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Yo Pots!!!!! Great to see you back although disappointed that you are leaving us  What swayed you towards ARGC in the end then? I remember you were in two minds before. I'm going to have to get myself some of those Krispie Cremes now..... no I can't can I. 

Hatster- I believe I'm on the ordinary one. Just had a look at the packet and it just says Metformin. It says that if you take it with food or after food you should avoid any toilet problems or nausea. I seem to be fine so far. I'm not that over weight. In terms of my clothes I don't feel over weight at all as I am size 12-14 but the scales paint a very different picture   Maybe it will help me not put weight on so rapidly then. If I look at a slice of white bread that's me half a stone heavier  How are the d/reg symptoms by the way?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OMG PMSL OR WHAT!! Just on the phone to Emma and she was in starbucks...well she went to the car and remembered that she forgot her panini.
Anyway she went back and I heard her say to the lady that 'she forgot her punani' well we just burst out laughing, I was crying with laughter big time, the tears were streaming       The women who served her knew what a punani was and corrected her....I haven't laughed like that in ages.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots just read your answer to Beanie  I think you have to do what you feel comfortable with at the end of the day. as for the steroids issue, I spoke to Mr R for a long time about that the other day. He is open minded about it. Like you say you've got to do what's right and I think you would have gone mad on the waiting. It can really be difficult and at least you get to start quickly. Good luck hun xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH!! Trust Emma. I can't believe she said that


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Pots - good luck at the ARGC - let us know how you get on there 

Sho - if the symptoms persist may be worth asking for the glucophage - my gynae told me it is more effective as well - hopefully your body just needs time to adjust.

nvh - i take 2 tablets - i was on 3 byt was told 2 was just as good  

i'm getting pis*ed off with lack of af now - keep spotting but thats all!! i really dont want to d/reg for longer as it will cock up my time off 


Anyway better go and do some work


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Luc   pleased to hear everything is good with you. I am sooooooo jealous   

NVH   27 follies!!!! Wow, make sure to keep drinking lots of water so you don't get OHSS.

Pots - don't blame you hun, I think I'll do the same if my tx's this year don't work.

Hi to everyone else!

We've had a few very sad weeks. DH's sister has wanted a baby all her life but never met Mr. Right - until last year (she's 40 now). She got pg but at the 12wk scan something wasn't right, they initially thought it was DS but this was ruled out and more tests were done. Eventually they found that her DP has a chromosome problem, he has one 8 and one 10 together in 2 pairs instead of two 8's and two 10's as would be normal. Whilst this doesn't cause any problems for him (he still has the right amount of chromosomes) any child of his will get the wrong setup ie when his 8 and 10 tries to bond with her pair of 8's. The doctors were amazed that my sister in law hadn't miscarried yet and said that the baby would most probably be stillborn, or only live for a few hours after birth. So at 22wks she decided to terminate the pregnancy. They buried the little one earlier this week. So sad  
But the worst part is that my sister in law and her partner now cannot have biological children together because this chromosome problem will always be there and they can't do anything about it. Life is so unfair  

It also put our situation in perspective, so we quickly put our BFN behind us and haven't really thought about tx since. Got a follow up meeting with Mr R on the 23rd and then got to decide whether or not to see Mr S as well. Next tx will probably not be until May sometime.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Punani     Emma - what are you like??


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Trust Emma!  That is a classic and has certainly given me a laugh too  

Pots, I'm sure you must feel so much better now that you have taken control of the situation.  I wish you lots of luck for your appointment.  And, at the end of the day the ARGC get great results especially when there are complications.  To be honest, if we continue to have problems then I will probably end up there too as they do so many extra tests and your cycle is really personalised to you.  Good luck Pots and as Tash said, please don't leave us.  We'd love to know how your treatment goes.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Nibbles - that is so sad - it does put things in perspective doesnt it - at least we are all in with a chance


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Sho  

Krispy Cremes are oven baked aren't they   don't think they are low GI though   I spent ages in there. They had a glass wall and you could watch the rotissary of little doughnuts being cooked and glazed.  I got a dozen   and they were gone by the evening   and after all those scrummy varieties my favourite was the orginal glazed     Yummay!

Well i said in my last post about our reasons but Mr T is more open to 2 embryo transfer even if i'm young because of my history, and close monitoring each day, working around my cycle with being open 24/7 practically and we can get a 30minute train from DH's grandparents to ARGC with a 10 minute walk and last but not least success rates and his great rep!  But i don't think i will be having the NKcells or IVIG after ET as they are abit controversial for me right now at this stage and you've got to have boundaries.  Will be having the hysteroscopy though to check uterus and tubes are ok etc.

Not long till you start D/R!  

Edited to say- My issue with WN was more about the 1 embryo transfer thing and Mr R was adament that he would only put one back and i didn't feel comfortable with it and i think it's important to feel comfortable.

Can't believe Emma said that outloud  

Nibbles- So sorry for your Sister in law, thats awful


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Beanie- Yes i'd ove to stick around if everyone else is comfortable with that


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- well done you clever old chicken!! and that lining is getting thicker, I have mailed Mr S's office, do you think I should call then??  

Emma- come on where are you?? great news on those follies hun   just re read you crazy fool! were you embarrased?? 

Pots- nice to hear from you finally!   glad you are sounding positive and that you have made a decision matey, If it wasnt for the massive commitment of having tx in London, we would defo be having this upcoming cycle at the ARGC! keep us posted and stay with us as well anyway  

Nibbles that is so awful bless them  

My MIL has just called to say Hi and said she is very worried about us as she has heard lots recently that tx splits couples up   I wanted to say "fu**ing hell love, where have you been for the last 7 years" especially when she used to make baron old me feel sh*t about poor little misunderstood dss when he lived here! putting millions and zillions of bloody pressure on our relationship then!  WAKEY WAKEY LADY!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your brother and SIL Nibbles. You're right, life can be so unfair.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Tash   trust emma. 

Im sorry to tell you that the weight thing has been a major issue for me. I dont have a bump its nothing to do with being pg, im just fat fat fat. my weight gain has been really rapid and i have a puffy face and neck. I have never in my life gained wieght like this, i have always had fairly stable weight so im sure its the steroids. I am not even eating anymore. I do usually gain a bit of weight in tx but nothing like this. my whole family is astonished. my sister keeps laughing at me and saying ive ballooned. shes not being mean its just its so rapid it looks odd. my mum has assured me as soon as i come off them she thinks it will drop off well i hope she is right. i mean i dont really care after all if the steroids have got me pg then its a small price to pay, but i dont want to stay like this. none of my clothes fit me anymore. sorry i feel bad to tell you but everyone is different it may not happen to you. but if you get your bfp who cares.

Sho, only a couple of weeks to go now then. 

Pots, hi glad to have you back. the argc are great, really good luck with them.

nibbles, hi hun, your poor sil that is so so sad. 

glad to see your looking forawrd and feeling a bit more positive about things. 

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Niblbles - thats so sad about your sil    as you say it does put everything into perspective.  To loose a child is one thing but then to be told you can't have your own children is just the worst thing. They're having to deal with everything at the same time which cannot be easy at all.  Ahhh poor things. 

Pots - thanks hun, so don't go anywhere ok  

haster/Sho - i'm drinking about 3 litres a day and lindsay said there was no fluid in my follies so that was good.  Am a bit paranoid after ec though but will deal with that issue then.

Haster - yep my body has settled on two tablets too, it seems quite contented with that dose    Hope af arrives for you soon..here's a little groove for ya  
        

Gill - yeh call but do it soon cause the secretary finsihes early  

Sho - i've never lost weight on the old metformin to be honest and my body does exactly the same with bread...   

Luc - well thats just bloody great! bet I end up blowing up even more too  

I'm still laughing about Emma's punani  

Got to go for a wax at 12.15


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nibbles- so sorry to her about your sister. It seems some people walk around on this planet totally unscathed, whilst the rest of struggle for the basics. So unfair, and yes you're right, tragedies like this put your life into perspective. I supose it is too early for the to be thinking about donor sperm, but it is obviously an option. I hope they take care of themselves and that they "heal" soon.

Pots- hhhmmm yes the 1 embryo thing is frustrating, but I do believe this is has been enforced by the HFEA recently. I'm sure I heard that there is legislation out or about to be out limiting hsopitals to one embryo. Again, this is something we discussed. We agreed that I could have two, but that if I went to blast stage that he would not be budged on one. Fair enough I suppose. I suppose in your situation, if you had twins the pressure would be off for the future because of your cyst/ovary problem. I know you feel that time definitely isn't on your side. anyway, good for you. Lets hope we'll have some good news soon then 

Gill- I suppose at least she is thinking of you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc- yep it is the steroids hun. My MIL was on them for a condition she had and bloody hell!!  You see the pictures of her and her head is like a moon


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho   my mum says i look like ive got mumps


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh well, it will be worth it, and if you're stopping the drugs soon, it should subside. I don't know how long it took my MIL's symptoms to go but she is back to normal now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - sorry forgot to comment on you MIL...they just don't get it do they, not just MIL but everyone    They haven't got a clue how we feel & what we go through but yet they're quick to pass judgement or make comments or just basically put their foot in it    but hey, its not their fault they don't understand, its just pure ignorace....just bite your tongue and ignore her.  

Sho/Luc - Oh no, I am really NOT looking forward to the taking the steroids now...does everyone put on weight    Think i'm going to have to ask on the other thread  

Luc - how long do you have to take them for


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all

Sorry no time for personals as i have to leave to see Beth soon for acup  

Pots-Welcome back you silly mare i have missed you, good luck with moving onto the ARGC i hope your not moving threads and are going to stay here and entertain us   the threads been very quiet since you have been gone  

Nibbles-Sorry to hear about your sil  

Luc-Well done on hearing bubs h/b honey wow what a lovely surprise, glad Mr S is happy with things he is a star  

Tash-Well done on your 27 follies honey and thanks for telling all about my punarni story  

Ali-Hope your ok  

Monkey-Hope your d/h is being well looked after 

Gill-Have missed you too  

Beanie-Good luck for your 1st jab tonight  

Hatster-Hope that a/f stops messing you about  

Sorry if i have forgotten anyone else   i love you all


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Sho- Hmm, he wouldn't budge with me   guess it must be because i am younger?  Yes i heard that about the HFEA regulations, i think some clinics are more compliant than others, which is a good and bad thing.  I just feel that the reason for the HFEA bringing in that regulation in the first place are warped and as long as it was safe, twins would be so wonderful as you said with the time issue.  Anyhow, what will be will be!  

Luc- I was on steroids for a year in my teens for a condition and i got really swollen.  It's not like i was fat, just like a big swollen balloon.  So glad to see you progressing well though  

Ok Tash i will stick around  

Gill-   i'm back now.  It's so frustrating that our family and friends ignore IF until they read something or watch something and then they rush to say they are worried   Why don't they just come to us as we are the ones suffering through IF and then they would know, see and understand how hard it is  

Emma!    Congrats on the thick lining and lots of follies.  Did you see, did you see?     i went to krispy Cremes!  

Can't wait to see lots of BFPs!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

The MIL/family/friends issue is always a sensitive one. A year or so ago I would have happily shot my mom in the face if she had said one more word to me about IF/tx. She didn't understand at all about concerns , treatment or anything. As for the in laws, not one comment during the whole process about my health or anything else. Outrageous! That being said, further down the line I do think it is very hard for anyone to say the "right" thing. People may set out with all the best intentions of encouragement or caring and end up getting it all wrong. I have kearnt that there is nothing you can do about that. Ignore it , or say something equally as insensitive back. Remember me last year and the "when are you going to be starting a family" my retort: "when was the last time you had sex?"  this was to dh's grand parents. Soon shut them up.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots i saw   there lovely arent they...my fav is the glazed rasberry


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Sho- can't believe you said that to the oldies! What did they say?! 

Em my fave is the original glazed. Oops just got some saliva on the keyboard. Second favourite is the rasberry glazed. DH liked the Chocolate iced with cream. Best thing since sliced bread


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG a party in Ali's room! lol glad to hear everyone is doing well - sending     to you all 

There seems to be so much going on at the moment with tx that I'm finding it hard to keep up, so apologies for not being very vocal at the moment, I am reading the posts though and rooting for you all.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- they said nothing. they should have known better their son, my dh's uncle has never managed to have children with his wife, so they should have been more sensitive. 

 you dribbled!!!! 

By the way, can we cut the carb talk, I too am salivating. Emma you know I'd do anything for a muff!  And a punani for that matter  Poxy omelette for my lunch


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat-put your brush down and park your **** at the puter!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

tash 12 weeks roughly, so not too long. I can start reducing from 11 weeks and wil be completely off by 13 weeks. 

em, really glad all is going well. EC next fri it will be here in no time.      

wildcat  

luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-pmsl have your fav too apple and cinomen muff 

Right off to acup now laters ladies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok - I've been home half an hour and I got.................................. 9 EGGS from 7 follies!!! Was having a little bit of panic last night so sorry if I went on, suppose it's just because of OV'ing too soon last time.  Embryologist is happy with the eggs and with DH's swimmers so just wait and see now I suppose. 

Didn't manage to make the room party. Ali was nowhere to be seen when I got taken to ward this morning but she did send me a good luck message through Sue. Sent Sue back with a good luck message, think Sue thinks she works for Post Office now      

Feeling OK at moment, bit crampy but other than that fine. DH enjoyed his sandwich!! 
I came straight round from GA which is unheard of for me, was even asking how many eggs they got before I got to the recovery room  

Glad scans went well Tash and Emma. Hope Jules got on Ok too.     

Ali - hope you got on OK too honey.....       

Am a bit sleepy - more from the 5am alarm clock than the anaesthetic but think  I'll go have a snooze now.... got to make the most of it  

Talk to you laters...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done fingers, brilliant


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I am off too 

Nice to catch up with everyone!

xxx

PS- Congrats Fingers!  Well done


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Kerry   me and Tash were looking for your room as we were going to barge in but there was 8 people having e/c today


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great news Fingers, 9 is a perfect number.  Well done  .


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

finger-s  well done love!! Excellent. So glad your pain wasn't ovulation again. 9 eggs is a really good number as well. Lets hope they will be nice big embryos by Monday. 

come on Ali!!! 

Emma- mind you don't choke on that muff   I could kill for that right now. I've been on a diet for ages 

Beanie- you ready for your jab later?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Woohooo Beth can see me later so dont need to rush off yet  

Sho-  jealous


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Horay it is Friday!
*
Kerry* - Well done on 9 eggs and that they all get jiggy with the swimmers! 
*Ali * - Thinking of you. I hope all has gone well today 
*Tash and Emma* - well done on your scans today. Loads of lovely follies. Tash - good luck for E/C on Monday. Glad that you were able to keep Ali Entertained!
*Pots* - Glad that you are moving forward, and that you have an appointment at ARGC so soon. Keep us posted.
*Hatster / Angie * - I hope Friday 13th will be lucky for you both.
*Nibbles* - so sad to hear about your SIL. It is so unfair.
*Beanie* - Hope your jab goes well tonight.
*Wildcat* - Hope you are ok and have finished the painting!

 to everyone else.

I am feeling really happy. My scan this morning showed that my follies had a spurt on. I had one that was 14, a couple, of 13s, a couple of 12's and some smaller ones. I can't remember the exact number as DH wrote them on the post it for Lindsay so I just lied there . My lining was 9 though which is great. It looks like I might be back on track for E/C on Wednesday now. I am back for another scan on Monday at 08.20.

I am off ten pin bowling tonight, so is my turn to shoot up in the toilets!!

Jules xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

God what a busy day at Woking 

Kerry - 9 eggs !!  Well done you - that is fantastic   

Tash/Emma/Jules - congratulation on lots of lovely follies  

Nibbles - so sorry to hear about your poor SIL, that is so sad 

Pots - good to see you back where you belong.  Make sure you keep us up to date with how you get on at the ARCG

Sho - what were Mr R's thoughts about taking it to blast?  This is something I have been thinking about. I am a couple of years older than you but I assume he would only let me have one put back too if I went down this route.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

back from lunch  

Sorry Emma couldn't resist telling everyone about your punani cock up    You still eating  

Bye pots - nice chatting

Sho - cover your ears and stay strong! you don't need no muff diving girl   Cna't believe you said that to dh's grandparents  

Jules - well done on your scan and good luck on Monday  

Kerry - whooohooooo great news...how come 9 eggs from 7 follies then    Fingers crossed for some great looking embies  

Luc - Well I suppose if the steroids are for just 11 to 13 wks then thats ok I guess...how do you ween yourself off them then   1 every other day   

Wildcat - come and join in


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Well done honey   lets hope monday is your last scan   

Karen-Mr R doesnt like blast transfers (or didnt when i asked him)  but think he would do it if you had a number of failed ivfs  

Tash-Hope you choke on your dinner


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well done Jules, great news  - am really hoping that EC will be on Wednesday  .  Not long to go now.

Sho, it's really strange but I'm actually looking forward to my injection later.  Just got to focus on getting a PMA now!  You haven't got long to go now either.  

So what did you have for lunch today Tash?

Hi Karen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- good news!! I hope the scan goes well on Monday 

Emma- of course I'm jealous!!!  you know I can't resist a bit of muff!

Karen- Its something that he is open to. He says that in most other clinics that offer blastocyst transfer, the embryos are in the standard culture up to 3 days, then they ahve to take them out and transfer them into a different culture to row in up to day 5. At WN they don't do that. ALL embryos are in a "blastocyst" culture from day one, which might explain why their day 2-3 embryos do so well anyway. He said the reason they do that is so as not to disturb the embryos too much. If you want to go on to 5 day then you can which out damaging potentially, any of the embryos.

we talked about the risk. Obviously that you can end up with nothing to transfer and I think there are two ways of looking at it. You can say to yourself, better not to transfer anything than to transfer two embryos that obviously weren't going to work anyway. BUT there is a lot of evidence that these embryos that look excelent on day 3 should have been put back into the mother and by day 5 they are now past there best and are less likely to achieve a pregnancy than they would have been if you had put them back. 

Basically, we are going for wait and see. I can have blastocyst transfer if I want to, but he would like to see  at least 5 growing embryos on day 3 for that. I actually don't think I am going to go for it. The success rate is 70% (obviously Luc is testimony to that) BUT thats 70% of people who make it to transfer. More than half don't. Against the normal stats, blast doesn't do very well. Eg: ICSI stats might be 48% success (day 2-3) blast might be 70% but far fewer actually had the transfer so within the first stat, the success rate is more like 15-20% success. I hope that makes sense. If I've got 40 grade one embryos on day 3 I may well go for it, but I'm going to see how it all progresses. 

He is open to it though and does see the benefit, but it is a lot of risk. I would guess that he would insist on putting one back for you as well Karen, as he says that blastocysts stand more chance of identical twin pregnancy than a 2-3 day transfer.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - too late, already eaten it    hope your muffin gets stuck in your through and you can't breath  

Beannie - good luck for tonight, you'll be fine and you'll get such a buzz after shooting up


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- its not strange at all. I can't wait. I have missed it  I'm two weeks behind you aren't I 

Emma- its funny, I have found him to be really flexible and open to all kinds of discussion and proceedure. I felt I could take which ever path I choosed, including steroids if I wanted.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Fingers on your 9 eggs. That's a great number. Have a nice relaxing afternoon.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Kerry - well done and enjoy your snooze - you deserve it!

Tash, Jules and Em - Sounds like you all had good scans today. Great news.

There seems to be a lot of positive vibes today - I even managed to get my Ricky Gervais tickets despite all the websites and phone lines being jammed. Things feel good.

Haven't been able to keep up on everything. Pots - well done on your ARGC decision. Please stay around - I'm not a true Woking girl right now either (having NHS at QMR).

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho - I reckon MrR was scared of you  

Caro - well done on getting those tickets.  My SIL went to see him and said he was so


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I think Mr R is open to steroids now due to refering people to Mr S   so maybe they are coming around.

Right im off ladies 
Laters


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say congratulations to Kerry, yippee hun, 9 eggs great news, so pleased for you

Nvh, wow, go girl 27 follies, good luck with e/c on Monday, get drinking that water

Emma, congrats to you as well hun, looking really good, 15 follies and a great lining, way to go girl

Jules, so pleased things are going well for you to hun

Ali, looking forward to hearing your news, bet you had a great time this morning with your little party around your bed, goodluck hun

Sho, nearly getting started hun, less than a couple of weeks away, fingerscrossed

Well not sure who else is having tx at the mo, think Beanie is starting FET, am i right, if so goodluck hun

Caro, goodluck with your tx at QMR, hope that everything goes really well for you

Angie, goodluck with your forthcoming tx, 13th will be lucky for you

Pots, honey good luck at the ARGC, they have really good results, hope you are another positive to add to their stats

Karen, hope that things are going well for you to hun

Piglet, Kt, Oskira & Luc, hope those pgs are moving along nicely girls

Hi to Gill, Wildcat, Alisha, Bendy, Monkey, Cheesy & baby Neve, sorry if i have forgot anyone, but i am so behind with things

FET for me will be starting in April, so fingerscrossed girls

Love to all Myra


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya Em - hope acu isn't too painful


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, yes, you're 2 weeks behind me so not too long before you can starting shooting up too  .  

Thanks Tash, it's good to get going again  

Caro, well done on getting hold of those tickets.  When is the show?

Bye Emma.

Thanks Myra and good luck for your FET too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just had a call from WN ....

Have to take buserilin at 5.50pm tomorrow and ONLY 5000 pregnyl on Saturday so I have one pregnyl that will go to waste  

BUT wait for  it....am having MR BROOKS the new cons to do my ec.....not sure if thats a good or bad thing!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash

A new consultant...as they say new broom sweeps clean, i am sure he will be excellent with your e/c and he must be good otherwise WN would not have employed him, they most def do not want to ruin their stats with a rubbish consultant, goodluck hun, you will be fine, as for the pregnyl, maybe it is beacuse you have so many follies....

Luv Myra xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Myra - thanks for good luck wishes. Nice to hear from you. Not long til FET then. Hope you are looking forward to it?!?

Beanie - He's on 16th September so ages away. I'm trying to get better about booking things to look forward to to be honest - feel like we have wasted the last 2 years doing nothing. Sound of Music is coming up in May - hooray!

Tash - wow, what excitement - the new guy! They wouldn't have him as part of the practise if he wasn't very good so I certainly don't think there is anything bad about it.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well girls... i hope u r all sitting down. Mr R collected 15 eggs.....shocked is an understatement.....i had to check with a nurse that i wasn't dreaming. 9 eggs are mature and 3 r nearly there...so Katherine the embryologist reckons 12....i am so excited. As many of u know i only got 4 eggs last time.
I am home now and feeling a bit tender....going to have a lie down and will do personals later.
Thanks again for all your good luck wishes......
Fingers....well done u, shame we missed each other.....s0 now we have to wait till the dreaded phone call tomorrow morning.
Tash Emma ...great party   ...well done on your scans and jUles to 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, what fantastic news, i am made up for you both, so pleased, looking forward to hearing your news tomorow hun, have a good rest hun, what a bumper crop, yippee


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh well done Ali, a possible 12, that is fantastic news - no wonder you are chuffed.  Enjoy a well earned rest now  

Caro, I don't blame you for planning things ahead, it's good to have something to look forward to.  I'm also going to see the Sound of Music in April (whilst I'm on my 2ww hopefully!).  I'll let you know what it's like, I've heard that it's great.

Tash, I had 30 folicles during my last cycle and I also had to only inject 5000 pregnyl.  I ended up with 21 eggs so it didn't matter at all and I think it's to help avoid OHSS.  Don't stress over having the new cons, as the other girls have said, I'm sure he will do a great job as Woking want to protect their stats.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

*waaaaah* I don't have time to read all the posts on here so ...

To everyone who has had egg collection or is going through egg collection early next week - best of luck and may you get the beans you all deserve so much 

Come on ladies! Make 2007 a bumper year for Woking babies!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

*Ali* - Well done on all those lovely eggs. A brilliant result.
Get plenty of rest now, and I hope that they all fertilise. Fingers crossed for your call from woking tomorrow.

*Tash* - As the others have said, I am sure Mr Brooks will be fine, otherwise they wouldn't let him loose on us!

Jules xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All, just popped on to see how our EC girls are doing and I'm SO PLEASED to see that we got 2 good lots!!! Well done to Ali and fingers you must both be a bit sore so go and have a well deserved rest.

Nvh - wow - you must have super follies! good luck for monday

sho - i'm still painting - well not today as I've had other things to do but I will be tomorrow and MrW gets to help out!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Myra, Caro, Jules and Beannie    I know i'm just panicking for no reason but you know what its like    Beannie good to know that you had the same and didn't pop eggs before ec too.  

Ali - Fantastic news, well done you...wow you must be so happy with that and you so deserve it after all the effort you've put into prepping your body for this cycle.  Great seeing you today and loads of luck for those embies over the weekend.

Thanks MrW  

Wildcat - just hope they contain some lovely eggs too   glad you've got a paint break...leave it for MrW to do   

Rachel told me that apparantly everyone is saying that Mr Brooks is good looking so I should be pleased, and I said thats just great considering he is going to be between my legs and i'm sure my husband would be pleased about me drifting off to sleeping thinking about Mr Brooks


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hehe, bet Mr Wildcat can't wait!   At least you can still the results of your hard work.

Tash, I'm sure you'll be fine, in fact I got lots more eggs than I was expecting as many of my follicles were still very small.  I know it's easier said that done but please try not worry.  I'm sure all will be fine and you'll get lots of nice juicys eggs on Monday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks beannie   They told me to drop my menopur down tonight to one amp instead of two aswell.  Rachel has a way with words....she said this is all to make sure you don't pop!    bloody great eh!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Well done Ali  , I am so pleased for you hun.  You rest up now x

Thanks Emma/Sho for the info.  It's very hard to know what to do isn't it.  I think I might leave it this time but reconsider if and when I do it again.

Tash - I am sure Mr B will do a great job - just think how keen he is going to be to please because he's new!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - I guess you're right, he might want to show and prove to WN that he is the dogs ********    Well I hope so anyway, once he claps eyes on my now rather bald lady garden i'm sure he'll get motivated    The waxing lady got a bit carried away today I think  

I have done everything different this cycle so just hope its a good omen


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't believe Rachel said that to you Tash - talk about giving you reassurance  .  Now you've said it, I also dropped my menopur down to 1 on the last day.  You're gonna be just fine  .  You're very brave having your lady garden waxed, brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats on your 12 eggs Ali - that's fantastic news. Sounds like a right old party at WN this morning! Good luck for your telephone calls tomorrow Ali and Fingers.

NVH - good luck for Monday in case I don't get on here again before Monday. Look forward to hearing how it goes. I am also looking forward to seeing this good looking new consultant!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beannie - yeh tact is not one of her strong points but she did say the reason why they are doing what they're doing is to prevent me popping    Waxing brings tears to my eyes too but have been doing it for years now and just can't stop cause i'm a glutton for pain    I would much rather inject wtih a blunt needle than have a wax but its feels all soft like a baby's bottom afterwards    not that I go round feeling it all the time  

Monkeylove - thanks and we'll be thinking of you and dh too.  I've only managed a sneaky peek a the new cons, he was very smart I must say all dressed up in a 3 piece suit.  I'm sure he has done lots of ec's and wn to date anyway.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- wow!!!  What was different this time then? I hope you manage to get lots of sleep and that it is a really good phone call in the morn 

Emma- Yes he acknowledged that is works for a lot of people, but also said that a lot of the people steroids work for have other issues such as asthma for example that require steroids anyway. Doesn't really matter  but it was an interesting chat.  Like you say he is coming round to it. He's waiting for the findings on an on going report though.

NVH- try not to worry about MR B. Quite honestly its not the person who takes em out or puts them in I'm worried about. Its the embryologist. they are the most important people in the world to me. Once the eggs are there, there's chuff all Mr R or anyone else can do. The embryologist on the other hand can do a hell of a lot!!!

Just been out for a lovely coffee with my dh. Had to return something in Wokingham. Back now and about to tackle the ironing  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F13%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - loving the ironing smiley    yeh you're right about the embryologists and its not as though the cons is on his own doing the ec, so I guess it will be ok.  Well i've got no f*cking choice in the matter so I better start feeling   about it.  Maybe he's better than MrC anyway    I think i'm only feeling like this cause everyone was dissing him in the beginning saying that they didn't want him


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well Tash, just think, you can be the first on here to have a BFP after having EC by Mr B!


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo!

Ali i am so pleased for you! 

Tash- Why don't you try and find out a bit more about him. Where he worked before, what that clinic was like, what he specialises in? It might put your mind at rest. I can understand, i'd be the same. But like everyone else said, they wouldn't hire him if he was anything less than *exceptional* as their statistics are so good they wouldn't want to ruin them. He would also be following the methods of Mr R no doubt.

Sho- love the ironing smiley


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ooooooh what a nice thought that is Beannie and then everyone will want a piece of him    At least I will be able to get a good look at him now and report back on his credentials  

Pots - he used to work at Hammersmith and thats where Sho came from and we all know her views on that   but maybe thats why he left cause he wasn't appreciated for his efforts.  You'd better not disappear cause sho's beating you on the smilies today....come on girl lets be aving em then


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't just produce Tash, i have to let the creativity flow man









There you go, it's coming back.

Right well yes if he was enjoying it at Hammersmith then he would still be there. He'll be up to speed on how Mr R's clinic works so i say, don't sweat. Mr C has still devised your TX plan etc so he's just picking up the slack for him and it seems they are introducing him slowly so as Myra said a new broom sweeps clean  ( I know i have no experience of any of this but this is just my opinion, i've picked up alot from you guys!)

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Better go, got to get ready to go out. Dh and I are going to friends for dinner so i need to paint on a happy face 

I'll see you soon!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - thats better - i'm loving that smiley    what you say makes a whole load of sense......see you do give us support. Enjoy your evening out


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

NVH- That one was just for you  it's my fave, always makes me laugh 

Thanks Tash, have a good weekend.

Now on yer bike...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off home now, so have a lovely weekend everybody.
I've got a weekend full of house work


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Night Tash, don't work those juicy eggs too hard.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot can chat  

Tash-Like beanie i had to take only 1 menopur and 1 pregnyl so it doesnt tip you over the edge of ohss they told me   so dont panic..cor that Mr Brooks is horny   

Woking called i have to drop down to 2 menopur and then monday they will take more blood


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY - well done eggie girls! Fab news from you both

And Yay, well done to the great scan girls

Looking good for a bumper crop of BFPs me reckons!

Oh and by the way I had heard that Mr B is connected with Southampton. Sure he will be great though. He used to work with Mr C before so they know each other well and Tash you can enjoy being the first to show off your lady garden.....or rather lack of it!   I don't mean it's the first he will have seen of course, just the first out of us lot.

Just been watching the deer in our garden....3 youngish ones...one with very cute baby antlers but was getting ready to chase them away if they came out of the woods....not going to have them eat everything in the garden again this year! Was listening to a woodpecker and watching a couple of robins and also some blue tits that are making use of our nesting box.....spring has well and truly sprung in Minow land! Yay  

Have good weekends all. THis is my last weekend off now till October so gona make the most of the weather and spend it all in the garden. 

lol to all

Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great news Ali and Kerry on your eggs and good luck for tomorrow mornings phone calls

Tash I probably wont be online over the weekend so Good Luck Monday I am sure Newbie will be out to earn brownine points so will get you a bumper crop

Emma Punarni!!!!   

Have a good weekend all - i will post an update list on Monday when we have 2 PUPO's a nearly Pupo and a couple of EC's to update !

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

night Kate i know it was the drugs


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - fabulous news honey - am over the moon for you. Good luck for the phone call tomorrow      Did you have to wait long? I was 2nd on the list and I was still late going down!! 

Tash - I agree with the others I think it's a good thing to be having Mr B for EC... good luck for Monday. 

I have to say Mr R was absolutely lovely and we had a good chat in the recovery room   - sorry Emma!! 

Just woken up from a long sleep and am going to get Dh to make me some soup and a nice cuppa PG decaf!! Feeling a bit tender but other than that OK.... I will try to catch up with everyones posts later.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Ali and Kerry glad to hear it went well for both of you today. really good luck with your calls tommorrow morn         

Luc


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Kerry and Ali - great news on all those eggies!   - take it easy this weekend both of you and enjoy being run around after   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Hope you choke on your tea    thats for saying you had a nice chat with my man


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Saw your post on peer support and i say keep your legs closed    

Ali and Kerry-Good luck for your call tomorrow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry girls but I wonder if any of you are around and can help me with something?

I'm just getting reading to do my first burselin and I'm getting in a panic.  I know I need to take 0.5g but is that the 50 measurement on the needle?  Blimey, can't believe I've forgotten!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Panic over, just called Linda on the emergency number.  What a lemon I am


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well just had a lovely sleep and DH has gone out to get Kentucky. Stomach is pretty sore and bleeding a bit ...nothing i cant handle. Katherine the embryologist rang me this afternoon and now i have only 7 mature so they are dwindling fast......anyway i ony need 2 good ones   
Beanie....i am not sure ring the emergency number and they will tell you, i haven't had buserilin for awhile and i think i was confused as well.
Fingers...how ya feeling, glad DH is looking after u
Tash..... you will be fine, i was talking to Sue about him and apperently MR C nose is out of joint cos this new cons is far hunkier, just work your charm on him  
xxxxxxx
Just gonna read back


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

evening ladies

Ali and Fingers- glad you are feeling ok

Ali- I'm sure it will all be ok hun  Like you say, you need a couple of good ones and I'm sure there will be enough 

On the Mr B issue. I'm pretty sure he wasn't at Hammersmith, I would have remembered that name. There were 3 consultants there and he wasn't one of them. He definitnely wasn't one of the junior doctors either. So I googled him 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/6044118.stm

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xbcr/SID-3F57D79B-B9D3264E/hfea/SouthEast.pdf

there results aren't on here i suppose because it must be a new clinic.

Have a good weekend every body. I will be spending most of tomorrow baking ready for the Wedding Fayre and then on Sunday I will be at the Wedding Fayre. Catch you later ladies 

/links


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Again,

Ali - 7 is still good honey - good luck for tomorrow     Enjoy your Kentucky...yummmmm!!! I'm feeling OK, a few cramps double me over but otherwise like bad period pains...haven't had any bleeding. Does anyone know if they put a cyclogest in while you are under, coz the weird thing is my botty is sore!! 

Beanie - hope your Buserelin went OK, yes it is the 50 mark on the orange needles.

Dh made my some soup - which I was more than ready for, what is about anaesthetic that makes you so hungry?..... DH was laughing at me as I normally love my sleep but he said the nurse told him that I was bright eyed and bushy tailed as soon as they brought me round whilst everyone else was still snoring. He'd expected me to be sparko most of the morning!! Feel shattered now though, so I might crawl into my pit early for a change!! 

GOOD LUCK ALI


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-They normally put a painkiller pessary up your bum while your out of it, mr r must of stuffed it up there  

Ali-7 is a lucky number so stay   

Beanie-You silly mare   

Sho-Have fun at the wedding fayre   yeah your right he was at southampton   who was the one who said he was from Hammersmith   he is gorg though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

guttermouth


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks   Off to bed now chicken.... catch ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Later tata   good luck tomorrow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

hope the phone calls bring good news this morning    

Can't sleep   last weekend off for ages and I can't sleep   what's that about then eh?  
Still, looks like it's going to be a lovely day. Sitting here with cupa pepermint tea watching all the birds fluttering round the garden....all peacful like and quiet.

Doubt if anyone else is up   guess I'll have to have a sing song by myself then....la la la la laaaaaaa. Bored now!

Maybe I should do something rather than just sit around like billy no mates. Mind you already put a load of washing on!

Ho hum....Minow wanders off dum de duming to herself.........

Mx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Such a busy busy time at Woking!  And such wonderful news from you all!  Especially Ali and Kerry with their lovely eggies!!

I am soooo pleased to hear all this positive news girls, I can tell you honestly I had a lump in my throat reading back over the last 10 pages, cos it seems you are all on track to get your dreams 

Sending lots and lots of fertilising vibes to Kerry and Ali's eggies, and wishing all who are having EC next week         

and sending lots of luck and hugs to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sorry to say girls that it is devestating news for me. None fertilised and they don't know if it is an egg problem or sperm. I'm gutted and can barely see the computer for crying. I have to see Mr C or Mr B on Wednesday morning. I don't think I'll be on for a few days as need to get my head round this. 

Ali - I hope you have more positive news - you deserve it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kerry - words fail me sweetheart, I am so so so sorry for you both     it just doesnt make sense  did you have IVF or ICSI in the end?? I am thinking of you both   we are all here for you  

Will do more personals later   this one is just for Kerry


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Fingers - i have sent you a pm hun


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just been surfing to see if I can find out why but everything reads very bleakly. 

In answer to your question Gill - it was IVF as Dh's sperm levels and motility were above average.. so the likelihood is my eggs are b***ered. At this stage, I don't know that I can face battling on any longer. This has taken over our lives since we were married 12 years ago and we had a little ray of hope with IVF but with 2 cycles going so wrong, I have to ask myself is it worth carrying on. DH hugged me and then went into the bathroom and cried, we are now sitting at opposite ends of the house hurting like mad. I just feel like a failure and that I have let him down. I know he doesn't think that but it doesn't stop me from feeling that way.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I am devastated for you, i cant believe life can be so cruel    
Kerry i have just pmd u xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I really dont want to post as feeling so upset for Kerry   
I got 5
xxxxxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

fingers - I'm actually sat here in tears just reading your post, my thoughts and wildcat's are with you both

Whatever you go through in the next few days, always remember you are *not* a failure in any way shape of form, and come to mention it neither is your DH. After news like this you shouldn't need to be sitting at opposite ends of the house, get together and talk about what's happened - believe me, it'll help so very, very much.

There's nothing I can say which will make this situation any easier and the only advice I could begin to offer is to try and get something positive from the experience, it didn't work, so the next step is to find out why. There are many, many things which can be treated and obstacles which can be gotten over and as long as you're prepared to battle on it's not over!!!!!

MrW


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Kerry - my eyes were welling up reading your devasting news    ...I am so so sorry hun, I just can't imagine what you and dh must be feeling like.     I hope that they were able to run some tests so that when you see MrC/MrB they can at least give you some answers as to what happened.  I don't know what else to say except that we are all here for you but also undersand if you need to take time out too.  You & dh take care of each other and if needs be just hold each other and     

Ali - Well done hun thats great news


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I just wanted to thank you for your posts this morning and for all your support over the last few months. I don't know where we go from here but both DH and I are grateful for the kindness you all have shown us whilst you have had your own problems to deal with.

Ali - As I said on my PM, I'm delighted for you that you have your 5 embies and I really really hope that you get a lovely BFP          , I'll be watching you!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Ali sweetie I am chuffed to bits for you! hope your feeling ok today hun, everything crossed for you            

Kerry- I really am so sorry hun, you look after each other and I know you know this already deep down but you are NOT a failure my love! this IF stinks,I hate what it has done to our lives!  you have a good cry together    we are all here for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG   Kerry im so sorry honey   i dont know what to say im gobsmacked (for once)   like MrW said your NOT  a failure honey and there are so many tests they can do now a days to get to the bottom of it   the best thing you can do is have loads of cuddles with d/h and talk about it its not your fault honey   see the cons on weds and see what they can do, there are so many things assisted hatching etc etc so dont give up yet  

Ali-Well done chick  

Tash-Good luck for your trigger tonight  

I felt so sick when i red Kerry's post this ivf journey is so scary and there are no guarentees at all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers-  what can I say other than to reiterate what the girls and boy have said. you are not a failure. Your cycle went well up to this point and I wonder whether ICSI isn't the next option for you. You need to take time as Mr W said to look after yourselves and pick yourselves up and then look at the next steps. I'm sure that when you come out of your follow up that you will have heard something that will give you some encouragement. 

Anyway, I am so sorry this has happened Fingers.  Do look after yourself xx Go to your dh and talk it through. Or just be with eachother. Don't sit at other ends of the house hun


Ali- so glad you got a good result this morning. I know you said you got 5, but come on with the details!  for Monday hun xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kerry, I am absolutely devestated for you hun.  How terribly cruel after everything you have already been through.  I know you must be in pieces at the moment and I wish with all my heart that I could say something just to take the pain away a little.  Don't even for a second think of yourself as a failure.  I know it is impossible to think further than your pain at the moment but you will come out the other side eventually and somehow you will find the strength to continue this horrendous battle.  You will get there one day and this will all seem like a horrible distant dream.  Take care of yourself and dh

Ali - that is fab news    for Monday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - thanks for the info about Mr Brooks.  I spoke to Ann last night and she said that he is brill!  She also said that out of 7 et's 5 are pg, so i'm not longer nervous and really looking forward to Monday now.  I'm sure someone said he was from Hammersmith    But Ann told me that him and MrC used to work together and are very similar in there ways.  

Emma - Ann also said that he is lovely looking....must remember to get a good look before I get knocked out    do you think they would mind me taking my camera into surgery  

Ali - sending your embies lots of    dividing vibes for Monday.  I'm in at 8.30am for EC so might miss ya, but if you're there earlier then pop by...although I will probably be in my surgery outfit  

Hello gill &  karen


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fingers, I am so sorry to hear your news. As the others have said, you are not a failure!  Why does life have to be so cruel.

On my first full cycle none of my 10 IVF eggs fertilised either - PM if you want to chat.

Sending you and your DH a huge hug  .  

Ali, good luck for Monday.

And good luck to you too Tash.  I can't wait to see Mr B.

Sho, good luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Kerry have PM'd you my love.

Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just logged on to see how you two have got on 
oooohh no kerry i'm so gutted for you - i think we've all probably  thinking of you and your dh today. hoping that they have some answers for you next week . please please don't be at different ends of the house from your dh you both need big   take care x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ali that's great news - best of luck for monday


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just popped back on in between cakes to see how Fingers and Ali are doing.

Fingers- if you are lurking, I hope you and your dh are ok.

Ali- still waiting 

NVH- I know, I don't know who it was who said he was from Hammersmith.  I would have had a heartattack if it had been my old consultant  They work very differently there though so for a consultant to go to Woking, it would have been like a de-motion in the sense that they do nothing  they don't do scans, egg collection, transfer. they only see you when it fails. Total waste of space. Its so nice to know that a consultant will perform the key ops. 7/5 is really good, so lets hope his good stats continue for you. Good luck for Monday 

Beanie - thanks alot for the good wishes. I hope we get lotsof business from it. I didn't realise that you had had a similar experience to Fingers. I hope she takes heart from that. How did the jab go last night? Does it feel good to be back on the wheel?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

By the way NVH. are you still on your metformin during treatment?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kerry   

Ali - well done honey, good luck for the next stage    

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Go on dare you to take a pic   or i will come down to theatre with you and take a snap of him then  

Sho-Have fun tomorrow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi everyone and to say,

Kerry...I'm so sorry to hear your news, I was tearful reading through your posts. I think most of us could almost feel your feelings through the page as we have all been through such similar experiences. You are NOT a failure, I'm sure we have all felt like that at times, but you are far from that!! It takes a hell of a strong character to survive this IVF journey we are all on and that's what you are. You'll get there hun, and however hard it seems now, you will look back and think how worth it it all was. Lots of love to you and your DH. I hope Woking can gain some information from this cycle for you and use it positively for a productive way forward xxx    

Ali...Well done and good luck for the final hurdle hun. xxx 

Hi to everyone else.

love Angie xx


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

I haven't posted on this thread very much but I just popped on and was really sad to see Kerry's news.  The same thing happened to us on our first IVF cycle.  Our infertility was unexplained and we were told DH's sperm was good enought for IVF.  We had 13 eggs and none fertilised.  Naturally, we were devastated.  The consultant at that clinic (I wasn't at Woking then) said it could be an egg problem or a sperm problem but more likely a sperm problem so recommended ICSI for our next attempt.  We had three eggs fertilise on the second attempt, we were successful and the result is now DS aged 3.

So, there are other things that can be done.  That probably isn't much consolation at the moment but just make sure you and DP look after each other.  You will get there in the end.  Feel free to PM me if you want to know anything else.

Emerald x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

HI Sho, I'm sure you will get lots of business from the wedding fayre.  Think of all those lovely brides-to-be wanting to spend their money!  I hope you have a very good day.  

It is good to be back on the roller coaster although a little scarey.  Got myself in a right pickle with my first injection last night, can believe it but got there in the end.   

Hi to everyone else. xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

I just wanted to say Kerry im so so sorry. After everything i cant imagine how terrible you and dh must be feeling. I really hope you get some answers on weds. As im sure youve read in the other posts when IVF doesnt work ICSI often does. I think sometimes the eggs shell is too hard for the sperm to penetrate but actually there is nothing wrong with the actual egg once icsi is carried out. i know it must be so hard to contemaplte another cycle right now, but please dont feel that your a failure or there is no hope. its so horrid that youve had to go thru this but it may be that now they know the problem it can be rectified next time, so you can achive your dream of a bfp. 

sending you and dh a   

take care of each other luc


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ali - great news on your eggies  

Fingers - hope you are doing ok hun 

Tash - that good news abouit Mr B - hope your muff is in good shape for monday 

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

I have been out all day and this was my first chance to log on and see Kerry & Ali's news.

Kerry - I am so sorry to hear your news  . As the others have said, you are not a failure. We all go through so much just to get to E/C it seems so cruel to have something like this happen. You and DH look after each other, and I send you both a great big hug.  .

Ali - Well done and best of luck for ET on Monday.

Tash - Hope all goes well for you on Monday and you get a bumper crop of eggs!


Hi to everyone else. 

Jules xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ali - congrats honey, fantastic news 

Kerry - sweetheart, I have pm'd you 

Big hugs to all the Woking girls
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Kerry & dh, been thinking about you guys all day  

Sho - Good luck tomorrow, given those bride's to be the big sell and show em your charm or just humour them    Yeh I am on metformin during tx, its more imortant as it keeps those insulin levels down.  I think I will be on them for ever now  

Emma - dare ya too    who knows you might have him between your legs too    

Beannie - I read about your little dilemma last night but glad you got it all sorted.  Did it feel good to shoot up  

Jules - thanks and good luck for your scan  

Haster - my muff is a little tender from the wax still but is all ready and waiting for ec or should I say MrB   It doesn't leave much to the imagination  

I am just waiting for my lasagne to finish (low carb pasta)    Dh is ironing the bed clothes and has done all the hoovering  

You wouldn't guess what I did today....I reversed into dh's van    I felt so bad    Bless him, he didn't shout or anything....well thats one good thing about where I work cause they'll take care of the damage to my car and dh's van.  Only had to ring it in and they'll take care of the rest    These drugs have had a worse affect on my brain than I thought


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

HCG shot done   but it flipping hurt   I just hope they all stay put til monday now  

Good night all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-   you and these drugs   well done on your trigger


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Emerald is soooo right honey, see she has had a success story and you can too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!

I'm knackered. I've been working on this fayre stuff all bloody day!!!

NVH- well done you on yur trigger. Can't believe you will be on the 2WW again. It seems like yesterday we met up in Starbucks on your last one  thanks for that on the metformin. I've been reading the metformin thread, and some of them are saying it is pointless taking it if you aren't very overweight. I'm a bit worried now  they've all got horrendous diarrhea as well  I haven't had any symptoms at all so far. I suppose it takes more than a couple of days to work  Anyway, can't wait to hear how you get on on Monday  

Can't believe you ran into your dh's car!!    god help you when you're pg  

Emma-  Had a good weekend? 

Fingers- how you doing love? 

Ali- If I don't get on tomorrow, good luck for Monday 

My dh had gone up north this afternoon. Its his Nana's 70th  I couldn't go because of this wedding fayre......Oh well


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening all  

Tash - great that your trigger is all done  enjoy your lasagne - we are having that too! yum yum

Sho - have a great day tommorow - i always wondered about the metformin as i have never had the typical pco ymptoms but it definitely regulated my cycle


Hi there Emma 

Please can someone sort out my bubbles to get 7 again  i'm not even superstitious but cant risk it   still no bludy af for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Done it   can u do mine too someone is playing games me thinks  


Sho-Have an early night honey


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

just noticed yours were on 8 too - whos pis*ing around with us then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure but they dont wanna mess with us...were on drugs


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all - just a really quick message this morning - on National Geographic right now (it's probably repeated through the day/week) is a fascinating program called "In the Womb" which is a two hour show using 4D scans and the like to show what happens from conception to birth - catch it if you can !!!

MrW (posing as wildcat - though I should point out I am *not* wearing her clothes ...)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr W you crack me up you nutter!   

Kerry- how are you both doing? I could'nt stop thinking about you guy's last night! its so wrong!  

Tash- well done on the trigger shot, tons of    for Monday! fancy bumping dh's van   dont blame it on the drugs lady, I bet you can barely see over the steering wheel Titch!  

Em's- did your nails survive the dusting??   how are you feeling?? 

Ali- hope your ok and enjoying your weekend   here's a little 'get busy embie' jig for you                      

Hi to Sho, Elly,Hatster, Miss TC, Jules,Bendy,Luc,Barney, Alisha,Myra, Minow,Pots, Karen, KT & anyone I have forgotton I need to chuck DH out of bed cos I want to go out and he is watching Hollyoaks! sad sac that he is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-You cheeky mare   pmsl poor Tash   COME ON NEIL GET YOUR LAZY **** OUT OF YOUT PIT    

MrW-You cross dresser   

What a beautiful day i love the spring   were off out to Box Hill for a sh*g   not really   

Tash-Good luck tomorrow   text me what room your in and i will pop in  

Ali-Good luck tomorrow honey


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks again for all your support. Went to my parents last night to tell them, they knew tx was happening but not exact details or dates as my mum was telling half the world the gritty details. My dad bless him bawled his eyes out, mum offered to come with me to see doc on Wednesday as DH has to work. I don't really want her to come as she takes over the asking of questions etc, but I feel guilty about saying no.

As for me, I just feel numb at the moment. Can't focus on anything, have been up since 6 but think I'm going to go back to bed as in a lot of pain today, weird really as felt fine right after EC but in agony yesterday/today and my stomach is incredibly swollen.

Tash - good luck for tomorrow honey, bet Dh is glad you won't be driving for 24 hours!

Ali - good luck to you to sweetie       

Thanks again you guys


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon all!

Fingers   not surprised you are numb - its going to take time for you to get your head round this - must have been hard telling your parents last night and seeing your dad cry - hope you and dh are looking after each other xx

Tash - Good luck for tommorow -   

Ali - all the best for ET tommorow - hope it all goes smoothly  

Emma and Jules - hope the scans go well - is there anyone else having a scan? - cant keep up!

GIll - Hollyoaks   hope you managed to shift his  

Does anyone know if WN do EC or ET on bank holidays?  AF still isnt here but if my cycle gets delayed by a week then it will be easter?? 

Lots of love to everyone x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-No woking dont do bank hols   when is your b/l scan due   

Pots-Have a lovely roast lunch honey  

Kerry-Ahhh honey bless your dad's heart for crying   hope weds brings you some answers honey  

We have just got back from Boxhill and Epsom downs, watching all the little children flying there kites   was naughty as had a mc'd's   d/f made me it wasnt me honest  

Hope your all enjoying your weekends   im off for a sleep before doing the ironing, im getting so tired now   Nips are killing me


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quicky cos Meerkat Manor is on soon and I have to see how Flower, the kids and the rest of the whiskers family are getting on   do you think we may be telly addicts  

I eventually dragged dh out of his pit and we went to Winchester, which was nice, the farmers market was on but most of the stalls were sold out of their produce   so lazy bo***cks was in trouble for lounging in bed   there were tons of people walking about with strappy tops on and goosepimpley arms for god's sake  

Em's- sorry your nips are sore ask df to kiss them better   we have a nice kite dh is sh*t hot with it, and im soooooooooo not  he spends all his time running to pick it up when its my turn   bet the fresh air did you the world of good!  

Pots- hope din dins was nice, how was your night out Friday??  

Hatster- bless your Dad hun, my pops burst into tears after our 1st bfn, It broke my heart   I really hope wed brings you some answers! I have been thinking about you sweetie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Gill - wotch it lady    Errrrrm what height are you exactly    AND I was reversing actually    Anyway, the seat goes up if you hadn't noticed, or maybe your just so busy sitting on your   all day watching tv    glad the stalls sold out of their produce  

Sho - I would take the metformin, i'm sure they don't just prescribe them for over weight people...just do what MrR says    hope the wedding fair went well today.

Emma - if you're nips are as sore as mine they will be out of bounds to df...I can't even touch mine they are that sore.  I'll text you tomorrow but may be down in surgery as I think I am due at 8.30am.

Kerry - your poor dh, bless him.  Hope you feel a little better today with all the positive posts from people in the same situation.  I know its heart wrenching at the moment but I am sure MrR can sort you out.  They must have seen cases like yours many many times.  

Haster - sorry that af hasn't shown   have you done a hpt...if your not pg then it always tends to bring on af...have you tried lots of  

Pots - hope you enjoyed your roast and i'm loving your smilies...yayyyyy you're back  

MrW - you make me laugh  

Thanks everyone for your wishes for my ec tomorrow.  I actually was pretending today that I was pregnant   I couldn't fit into anything except a baby doll type dress and leggins and my stomach looks like i'm 4 months or so. I just thought it was easier to pretend rather that squash my body into something that doesn't fit.  I can't wait til tomorrow cause I don't think I can take much more of carrying these eggs...the pressure and bloaty feeling is awful, not to mention the ovary pain    I just hope they are all stll there ready for MrB tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi girls

Just thought I would drop by to say good luck to Tash and Ali for tomorrow.  

I hope you manage to get some answers on Wednesday Kerry.  Make sure you write a list of questions before you go so that you don't forgot to ask anything.  

Emma, I've just noticed that Woking have me booked in for a scan on Good Friday.  Do you know if they are closed completely as I'll need to get that appointment changed if that's the case?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Tash and ALi good luck for tommorrow

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-there probably open then   sorry honey    Ask them tomorrow give them a call ...blame the drugs NOT me  

Tash-Ahhh you cow, i wanted to see you in your paper pants   is it because you dont want me to see you with out make up  

Luc-How are you honey   can i ask you what time you took your heparin at night as im sure MrS said not to take it straight before bed  

Gill-I can imagine you and d/h chasing after a kite pmsl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Who said anything about not wearing any make-up, I want to look my best for MrB don't I      Who said I was wearing pants anyway, gonna go down  comando styley   Come on over anyway and you can meet dh if i'm not there    Just beware if I am back from recovery though as i'll probably be really sleepy stll  

Thanks luc & beannie  

Ali - good luck with ET tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash you will be fine i was wide awake in recovery and ready for my sandwich as soon as i was back in my room   pmsl you going comando    poor MrB


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening

Thanks Emma - didnt think they would be open but if Beanie has a scan then maybe they are?  naughty you visiting the golden arches   My B/L scan due wed

Tash - happy laying tommorow - hope easter comes early for you   havent done hpt cos i'm sure i wouldnt get that lucky   - iknow af is on the way but wish it would hurry up  

Gill - we love meerkat manor too - am recording it for later - they are so cute arent they!

off to do ironing now and then slobbing for the rest of the evening

have a good one everyone xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whats the point wearing the pants cause they'll only whip em off when I get down there anyway, besides they might take the pee when im asleep    I sometimes suffer after a GA, I get so cold and sometimes get the shakes  

Thanks haster and happy slobbing...think that's just what I am going to do now  

Have a good one people...for those who are working tomorrow don't work too hard


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Kerry - have been thinking about you and your poor dh all weekend.  It's no surprise you're feeling numb at the moment.  Just go easy on yourself and give yourself some time to comes to terms with this.  I really hope you get some answers on Wednesday that give you the strength to start this whole rollercoaster again in time.  I think Beanie's suggestion about writing a list is a very good idea - you are bound to feel so emotional things you wanted to know may go out of your head at the time. xxx

Emma - glad you had a good time at box Hill, it was alovely day for it.  Is feeling tired a s/e of the drugs as I've been knackered the last couple of days but dp thinks I'm just a lazy cow    Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

NVH - you poor thing revesing into dh van.  I did the same on Friday (except it was the women behind me not dp!).  Fortunately didn't look like there was any damage but is shakes you up doesn't it.  Really good luck for ec tomorrow x

Ali - well done again for your 5 embies  .  Hope ET goes well and then just the dreaded 2ww!!!    

 Gill - naughty DH making you too late to get anything at the market   

Beanie - hope the jabs are going okay now 

Hi to Pots, Sho, Luc, Jules, Hatster, Wildcat (Mr & Mrs), Angie, Alisha, Minow and everyone else.

I'm just back from shopping in Lakeside today and got my bridesmaids dress for my sisters wedding in June.  It is lovely  .  Off to see our new house again tomorrow and then in at 11am for a scan so might see some of you there...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-A/f dance coming                  dont worry if a/f doesnt come on time as mine was late too typically started straight after dildo cam  

Tash-I get the shakes too honey but i didnt at woking for some strange reason   

Karen-Good luck for your scan    you brave going to Lakeside


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - good luck with your progress scan   

Emma - you're just trying to copy me aren't you    if you speak to gill tell her she's in trouble  

Right off now...see ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Later Tash good luck


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Evening girls.....thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow everyone...  
Tash...what r u like, my DH would have gone mad, good luck for tomorrow, remember keep your socks on 
Emma and Jules,,,hope your scans go well...i am there at 8.45 so may see some of you there
Kerry...been thinking of you and DH loads over the weekend, hope Wed gives you lots of answers to your questions.....your well wishes mean so much   
Sho...hope the wedding fair went well and you got lots of orders.
Hatser...Hope Af arrives soon        
Karen....i would love to go to Lakeside...cant wait to see piccies of u in your bridesmaid dress
Gill.....tash is gonna kill u......i love Flower toooooo
Sorry got to go...dye is dripping off my head
Love ya all xxxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- im   NOT! good luck for tom sweetheart I hope you get tons and tons of lovely eggies     sleep tight tonight! love ya    

Ali-  when they raise you up on the bed tom with your lady bits in full view!! double dare ya to burst into song with that one oh you know........."you raise me up" in a really dramatic way    Good luck tom I will be thinking of you     

Em's & Jules- good luck with your scans, cant wait to hear all about them!   

Fingers-        

Hi to all!!

PS.. there was a lot of action on Meerkat Manor tonight,  they are at it all the time, filthy little sods & with ticks and bugs all over their faces   phew  there's hope for me yet then


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just got home and came on wuick to have a see how everyone was

Fingers- im sorry to read your news, how devestating for you, i really hope you get plenty of answers to why this happened and more importantly how to stop it from happening again. Sending you an DP lots of     

Ali- well done on your embies going strong!  Hope tomorrow goes ok for you   

Tash- you are cooking plenty of eggs in that tiny little tummy of yours!  Hope tomrrow goes well for you too   

Emma- good luck for your scan tomorow, hope they are still growing strong and all is well

I had a bit of a divvy 5 mins friday night- got to my sisters arfter hours of driving and mucked up my menopur dose

was meant to be doing 2 amps 3 amps 2 amps 3 amps......etc but i did 3-2-3-3- so had to do 2 and 2 tongiht.phoned the emergency number last night at 7 and they said not to worry too much aslong as i hadnt missed any   what a wally !

My sister had a lovely baby bump - hadnt seen her since Christmas  and i felt her move soooo much, specailly last night- she was going banana's while we were watching telly! Cant wait till shes born!!!!
She wil have a had job to beat her brothers gorgeousness!!

Cant remember anything else i read so hello to everyone!

B.x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning 

Good luck NVH and Ali   Also Good luck to anyone having scans this morning. Emma is that you? 

Fingers- I hope you are doing ok, or as best as you can be  Definitely write down some questions. Do a bit of research first and ask some pressing questions. I would definitely be asking about ICSI and assisted hatching. I can't remember if you are in the PCO club, but if you are, I would also be asking about metformin if you're not already on it. sak about asprin whilst stimming as well, as this has been shown to improve fertilisation, although there is research now tht says that it has higher levels of miscarriage, but its good for the early stages of success with egg quality and number, you can always stop taking it after the first week of the 2WW. Hope that has given you a bit to go on first. good luck 

Beanie how's the d/regging going 

Bendy- aaahhh. You sound so excited about your new neice. 

Gill- you need to get away from that telly a bit  

as for me, we had a good day yesterday. My partner came with me. I wasn't sure that she would given the circumstances, but we had a good time. It was a really good fayre, and there were loads of exhibitors there. We had loads of interest, and loads of people who loved the cakes, so hopefully we should get some success this month. anway, I'm having a lazy day today to make up for the weekend  Had quite a lot of smaples left over (I cooked far too much, but you never know how much to do) so dh has taken it into work with him. I'll be popular


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning Sho, glad it went well yesterday and hope it's not long before you see the reward for your efforts.  Also nice to hear that your partner felt able to come along too.  Bet it was nice to have some company.

Injections are going ok so far thanks although I getting more period like pain that I have had before.  Maybe it's just me imagining it!  

Lots of scans going on at Woking today, so good luck to you all


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- maybe AF is on her way. That 's a good thing 

Yeah I was glad she came, even if I thought she was putting a bit too much pressure on her self, but she said she was fine. I think she has gotten over this one a lot better as she has a little girl to focus on. She says she is going to be trying again in a few months. Hopefully she will have better luck this time


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

really quick one Good luck to nvh and ali today    

hi everyone else hope you had a good weekend  

and good luck with all those scans today too


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

I didn't log on all weekend and so I have just heard Kerry's bad news. I'm so sorry... I could just feel the pain in your posts. I hope your appt on Wednesday gives you some answers and hopes. Look after your self and, whatever you do, make sure you and DH are the same side of the house when you are hurting. I know me and DH have had moments where we've both been so hurt we've tried to deal with it on our own. In my experience, it just doesn't help. You need to be together telling each other how you are feeling and loving each other.

Good luck to Tash for EC and Ali for ET.

Good luck for those with scans today.

Take care
Caro

P.S. My drugs arrived from QMR on Saturday - seemed like a very mini milestone!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great news on reaching your mini milestone Caro.  You'll have to do a ticker now so that we can count down with you.

Hope you had a good weekend.

Hi Pots, glad you had a good weekend too.  Your roast sounded yummy.

Hi Alisha, how are things with you?

Sho, hope you've got your feet up!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- I have indeed got my feet up. Although there is a fair amount of house work to be done but I just can't be arsed  I had a bit of a bad tummy this morning actually. I'm putting it down to the metformin. nothing horrendous and I'm sure its because I had a packed lunch yesterday at the Wedding Fayre so wasn't able to be very careful about what I ate. I felt a bit nauseous and didn't have evening meal, took the metformin, knowing that you're meant to take it on a full stomach, so its totally my own fault  I made sure I had breakfast this morning though.  what you up to today?

Caro- yes, its all happening for you now isn't it?  Its going to be a mad rush to get my drugs I think. My implications is on Monday, and then I think I will be jabbing on thurdsay. should manage it though. I think I've still got a full buserilin somewhere and 3 months supply of cyclogest as I thought I was pg on my last cycle and bought the whole lot.  Stupid me eh! Its going to be a busy old time over the next few weeks on here with everyone cycling and testing.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good idea on the ticker Beanie - I must do that. Does seem like there is something to focus on now. How are you going with your D/Rs? All ok after your query the other night? Any S/Es? Hope it's all going well.

Sho - sorry you are not 100%. Guess the metformin takes some getting used to. I wonder whether I will have it at some stage. At the moment Mr C says he doesn't want me to take it until I have had IVF failures. It sounded like a wierd thing to say to me TBH but I guess I know what he means! Was there much debate about you taking it?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

Kerry I have text'd you, hope you are ok, call me if you need anythnig    

Ali great news hope all goes well at ET today

Tash hope you are enjoying being 'played' with by the new hunk! Looking forward to hearing your news.

Sho glad wedding fair went well Hope you get loads of orders flooding in

Tash Cant believe you reversed into hubbys van  

Helllooooo to all you other lovelys

Wow what a busy weekend I have had went to the B.Show on Saturday and got more than my fair share of freebies - well you have to get your ticket price worth at least dont you!. and we are now sooo organised it is untrue - so much for not getting anything until we get to 20 weeks !, we have now ordered the Quinny Buzz with all the bits and it was worth getting it from there as saved over £125 on it! plus have a nursing chair on order too another bargain its mama and papas but from a different company so again a £100 saving! all our nursery bedding sets etc, breast feeding avent packs you name it, oh and two giant dog beds - strange place to buy those I hear you say! so I would recommend the show to you all when you all get your BFP's. 

Then we had to go out for MIL's 65th Birthday at the Dining Rooms in Hersham - really don't like that place and then yesterday we went for a really nice long walk with the dogs at Cobham Common so now thoughly knackered and glad to be working, but it was really nice to be out of the house all weekend and not painting and decorating.

Plus managed to get washing on the line - how nice is that!

Hope you all had good weekends - Kerry  

Kate x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

What a lovely bright sunny morning.

*Ali * - You must be PUPO by now - Congratulations!
*Tash* - Hope that you got a bumper crop of eggs this morning.
*Kerry* - I have been thinking about you over the weekend. I hope Wednesday brings you some answers.
*Sho* - Glad the wedding fayre went well, and I hope it brings you a lot of business. 
*Emma / Karen* - good luck with your scans this morning.
*Hatster* - I hope A/F shows up soon.
*Caro * - Well done on your mini milestone. Not long till you get started.
*Kate * - Sounds like you got some good bargains!

I had my scan first thing this morning. My follies are growing nicely but not quite ready for E/C on Wednesday. I have 9 that are a good size (between 15 and 18 in size) and then another 10 that are smaller. So I am on the same dose of Menopur and back on Wednesday at 10.40 for another scan. They should be ready for Friday.

Em - I think you are due for E/C on Friday as well? Ann said that Friday is quite busy as a number of us who were due on Wednesday were pushed back to Friday. Just to warn you that Ann also said that it was going to make Mr C extra busy as here was the only one there. It sounds like Mr R might not be there Friday ? 

Laters

Jules xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- no there was no real debate. I knew I was borderline for a while. on one of my scans at Hammersmith they picked it up. I think it was the scan I had when I had my cervix competency test befroe I actually started treatment. It wasn't horrendous or anything. I didn't know much about it until I got my notes back from Hammersmith and noticed it mentioned in there. I then mentioned it to Mr R at Woking and he said that not all of my scans show it, but that the bloods were borderline. He said it wsn't sever enough really to treat an to just monitor it with food etc, which I have been doing, but when I went to see him the other dya, I mentioned it again, and he acknowledged that some of my symptoms had worsened. Bloods still borderline (LH the same as FSH, I think they ike it to be less that your FSH) and very spotty and struggling to lose the weight, so he has put me on metformin now. I only have a months supply so I don't know whether I will be on it forever, or temporarily. I'm sure I will find out soon enough. Like you I don't have the syndrom, so I'm not sure how this ig going to go, but I'm grateful for it, as I don't want any question marks with this cycle. He knew that and I think that is why he was open to giving it to me. I don't know what your bloods and symptoms are like, but your GP might be willing to prescribe it for you  

KT- Well done on getting your bargains. God your brave  I wouldn't buy anything til I was at least 30 weeks!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, sorry to hear that you're not feeling so well today.  Hope it was just down to the facts of yesterday and that you feel better later.  I'm at boring work at the moment but going to visit my dad at lunchtime and will then work from home this afternoon as he's only round the corner from my house and it seems pointless driving back to work.  Hopefully I can get some washing on the line too  

Caro, you're right about the ticker and it's so nice to be reminded that treatment is only just round the corner.  No side effects so far but definitely getting period like pains.  She's not due for another week but I think my ovaries are so much more sensitve now that it could be just that (hope so anyway).

Gosh Kate, you have been a busy bee.  I assume you must have gotten over the tired stage of the pregnancy now then?!  How lovely to be buying lots of baby things, I can't wait for that.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

jules- well done you!  they sound like they are growing nicely. are getting uncomfortable yet?

Beanie- are you taking time off work when things start hotting up, or are you jst going to keep going?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well done Jules and I hope that on Wednesday they confirm everything is go for Friday.  

Sho, I've extremely lucky because I have a very understanding (male!) boss.  When I had my first cycle at the clinic in London I thought I would try to manage my time and not say anything.  Unfortunately the appointments usually over ran so much that I was starting to stress big time and it was then that I decided to tell my boss.  He has been brilliant and just lets me take time off for scans etc.  I will take ET and probably the following day off (if I get that far) because that's what I did last time but other than that it will be business as usual for me.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You are lucky!! Some people really struggle with their bosses. I had an understanding boss as well when we were going through it before, but unfortunately Army life just didn't work with the treatment. Its a very male environement, and they always wanted to know why I ws off, or why I wa off marching or whatever. Doing jabs when you're on a coach doesn't work very well either adn as me and dh worked together, it was just a  bit awkward when there were times when we both had to be away. Such as e/c or transfer. It was just easier for me to leave and concentrate on getting pregnant rather than concentrating on keeping the fact that we were trying to get pregnant secret from everybody.

there's a lot to be said for keeping going as usual. I suppose it takes your mind off things. I just obsess about the fact that I could be dislodging them just at thte time when they are trying to implant, so its better for my head if I don't do anything   It doesn't make a scrap of difference to the outcome though. If its going to work, it will.   fingers crossed that it does!!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

I haven't logged on for ages so am a bit behind with all these cycles going on at the moment  

Kerry - I pm'd you hunnie  

I just wanted to wish everyone the bst of luck with their ec - so many at the moment, its very exciting  

I think of you all often and I haven't abandoned you for another thread coz I don't post anywhere much these days.

We didn't do the baby show Ktx as I'm not firing on all cylinders yet and am still off work, but hopefully things will settle soon.

  all round

lots of love


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, of course it's going to work this time.  Keep that PMA going  .  To be honest, I really don't think there is a right or wrong way of dealing with the 2ww.  We all just have to manage it in what we feel is the right way.  I can't imagine what it must be like to have to inject whilst on a bus!  You poor thing, you definitely did the right thing getting out of the army and I'm sure it will result in a BFP this time!  .  The pressures of keeping treatment a secret can sometimes be worse than the treatment itself.  

Hi Piglet, sorry to hear that you're still not feeling great.  It will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done on your scan Jules. Hope everything is all set when you go on Wednesday.

Sho - thanks for the details on your PCO and metformin decision. It seems to be very ambigous when you are tried on it and when not. My bloods are slightly out of line (Lh is 10 and FHS is 7/. I used to have occasional long cycles but that seems to have stopped (fingers scrossed) - not sure if that's due to changing eating habits (protein linking a la Mr C) or Ov drilling. I have slight Insulin Resistance (but I'm not overweight). Please let me know how you find the metformin. Hope it will make a difference for you. I'm definitely curious whether I should push more for it. Thanks.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all just popped on to wish Ali, Tash and all the scan girls well, I do know how Ali & Titchy Tash have got on but I am posting Emma's news on her behalf!

Em's has 19 follies, some are huge and her lining is 9.6, but bless her little heart she is feeling a bit pooey cos she has fluid in her "Pouch of Douglas", I just googled it cos I have never heard of it   and it is "An extension of the peritoneal cavity between the rectum and back wall of the uterus!" which could mean the beginning of OHSS, so depending on her bloods today EC may be Wed as opposed to Friday  

Hope I got that right Em's   

Well done Jules you clever girl!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- yes I am hoping that it will this time. I have ben jinxed on every cycle I had. The first one , my brother was murdered, the second one I was just getting over the funeral and the third one was the court case of his murderers. I realy should have not gone ahead with the treatment, but to be honest, my mom said it wouldn't make much difference. We'll never know now will we  Anyway, with all that behind me now and with a change of career and everything, I am really hopeful this time. You are right that the state of mind has a lot to do with it. Wildcat swears by it and it worked for her last time. So I am definitely giving it a go.  

Caro, I would definitely ask for it, or ask about it a bit more seriously if I were you. My FHS and LH are same at 5.1. Which make me borderline. You are slightly over than me, probably why you have had menstrual cycle problems in the past. So I think you could well benefit. I have read posts on the metformin/PCOS thread and those ladies sound severe. A lot of them are on masive doses and suffering terribly with symptoms. I think the 2 tabs a day dose is considered reasonably low compared to some who are on 4!  Like you, I'm not massively overweight. My clothes are now a 12 and sometimes a 14, but I weigh a lot. (heavy bones  )  And my BMI is 27 so just in the over weight area, but I struggle to keep it there. Some of the more experienced ladies have said that the benefits for smaller girls are limited, in that weight loss isn't really noticeable, but I am more concerned about egg quality etc. I have read research that PCOS girls are slightly more likely to miscarry and that metformin is good for preventing this. Hence why I am keen to stick with it and see if it alters the bloods. If there is no outward change so be it, but a blood test should reveal something. Apparently it can take a few months to really work its magic, but I suppose that depends on how severe you are. as I say, I have found it fine so far and we are only talking about 5 days worth of it. A bit of nausea but like I say, I should have paid more attention to what I ate yesterday. Its  a small price to pay if it helps me get a BFP. It eat crap frankly if it helped me!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- Aaahhh! Sorry you're feeling rough mate and I hope everything works out ok xxx

ThanksGill


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ouch, poor Emma, that sounds painful.  Thanks for posting on her behalf Gill.  It's so good that Woking keep such a close eye on you so they can move EC to Wednesday if needs be.  Really hoping that you're feeling okay Emma and that your bloods come back okay too.  Take it easy  .

Your previous treatments must have been so hard Sho, with all that you were going through.  Like Wildcat, I'm sure a PMA helps so keep those positive vibes going. This time you will be so much more relaxed and it has to help.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Gill * - Thanks for posting on behalf of Emma.

*Emma * - Sorry to hear that you are feeling rough. I hope that your bloods come back ok and are good to go for E/C on Wednesday.

*Sho* - Lets hope that this is the cycle that will give you your BFP. I too feel more positive this time round so hope that this these vibes keep up during E/C, E/T and the 2ww! I am starting to feel a bit sore. My left side is the busiest with 13 follies of various sizes and a bit achy.

*Beanie * - Sorry to hear you are under the weather. I hope it passes soon.

Off to get some more water!!

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All

Jules-Well done on your scan   hope i get e/c weds now then i want Mr R  

Kate-Well done for being so organised honey   

Sho-Have you got met bum   so sorry as i believe its horrible and certain foods dont help it either  

Gill-Thanks for posting have a nice swim  

Bendy-Good luck for today  

Hello to everyone else sorry im at work and a bit busy waiting for the call from woking  

Saw Tash she did well 21 eggs   and she was eating her salad   her d/h was lovely and made me a cup of cha  

Saw Ali on her way out she did well too, i think she said she has 1 4 cell and 1 7cell


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks pots


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Em- I'm not talking to you since you dumped me for some **** hole earlier!!!  I haven't got met bum actually  although movements were a bit on the soft side this morning   You're right though I definitely know when I've eaten something I shouldn't. Sweet things  Not good. I don't think it will matter who does your e/c hun. I'm sure it will all work out just fine 

yo Pots 

well done ali and Tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry honey but that **** h*le was my boss   so basically you get met bum when you eat the things which cause your pco am i right


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Afternoon ladies, glad to see we're back on the subject of poo again  

I was just looking at registering new domain names (fancied something new and exciting) and have discovered the delights of having a web address that's based in the Cook Islands.

Not funny so far, until I discovered that for $180 I can have a domain name that's utterly unique - shame it's so expensive, otherwise http://www.worldofcrussell.com would change to http://www.big.co.ck - ah well, maybe after we have our baby eh? 

Oooo btw - congrats to the cycle girls and hi to everyone else!!
MrW

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What are you like


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sho - hope your met tum is better soon   and on a more serious note I hope more than anything that this is your time, you deserve it   .  This whole treatment thing is hard enough without what you had to cope with on top on your previous cycles.  

Jules - well doen on the follies, hope you are all set for Wed   

Emma - hope the call from Woking brings you good news - you poor thing, you must be so uncomfortable at the moment  

Tash - 21!!  Well done girl  

Ali - hope ET went well and that you are resting up now  

Mr Wildcat  

Hi to Gill, Beanie, Caro1, Pots and anyone else out there.

I'm just back from Woking - it was very busy today but didn't see anyone I recognised.  Scan was fine, my sister came in with me and wrote down the sizes etc!  I don't think Woking treat lesbians do they?  I was wondering if anyone thought she was my partner  .  Apparently I have responded well, but maybe a little too well    I have 20 follies (mostly beyween 10-12) plus a handful of baby follies, so they have taken blood and are going to call me later to say whether I need to reduce my dose


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W!!

Emma- he's still and ********! I was talking  I think so hun. I think that's why they tell you to stick to low carb or low GI diets. Its better for the insulin levels or something. Tash knows more about it than I do. I scared myself on that other thread though. Those girls are really suffering  Mr R said to get my protein up, watch the carbs. I said I was on the low GI diet, and he said try the South beach diet, which made me laugh because I didn't expect him to know about that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho you are right I am very brave but I am a very impatient and organised person I am afriad everything I do has a dot system - my working day, my shopping list, Nigels to do List, our House to do list and now the Prep for Baby Dot system so I get a bit carried away and start to fill my dots in - very sad I am I know, but I also thought that what the hell the savings were great and if god forbid if anything happened with the savings we have made we could always Ebay everything and get our money back I am sure, but PMA and all that everything will be good.

Emma well done on your scan, get that water down your neck girl and I hope you managed to hold off the OHSS, when will you know if you are in on Wednesday or not for EC

Ali congrats on being Pupo. a 4 and 7 cell sound pretty good another BFP in the making.

Hope Tash is doing ok she is probably on her way home by now 21 eggs is very good should get lots of frosties from that crop well done mrs

Jules glad things are going well sorry EC has been put back but a 3 day transfer is good.

Hiya Gill enjoy your swim

Beanie how you doing nice to see you around more recently and yes I am now past the tired stage full of energy at the moment so making the most of it as I am sure that will change again especially when we get this hot weather that they are threatening that it looks like it is trying to get through at the moment!

Karen well done hun, hope your blood results come back ok, sounds like you are going to get a nice bumper crop there

Hiya Pigs hope you feel better soon hunny

Have I missed anyone?

Mr W big.co.ck indeed !!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ah thanks Karen  I'm hoping this is yout time as well hun 

Progress scan sounds very encouraging Get that water down your neck if there is a risk that you are responding too well.  When's your next one then?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Well done honey, sounds like what i went through last time   good luck honey, you must be more uncomfortable than me   

Kate-Will know this afternoon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha they changed ****  hole into pooper!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sho i saw that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think Ahole sounds better than pooper though!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

How sweet changing it to pooper to protect our sensitive natures  

Thanks guys  

Emma - did they reduce your dosage last time?  If they do does this mean the no of follies will go down or just that I won't get any new ones?

Sho - next scan is 9am Wednesday - god knows what excuse I am going to give work! 

Kate - how exciting buying baby stuff.  Have you got the nursery decorated yet?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- it just slows them down. Makes them better quality. Nothing to worry about they just don't want you to get the folies too big. Sometimes you can end up with massive follcles and tiny eggs, so they need the eggs to catch up sometimes. 

the key is to leave a gap between ****  and hole


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Last time i had the same as you and it was the little follies they worried about   they dropped my dose from 3 vials and wanted me to alternate from 2-1 on my last scan i had 26 follies and they collected 22 eggs 3 were immature...i wouldnt worry honey but up your water to 3l per day and carry on with your milk you may get more tired too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello all!

Emma glad your scan went well - sorry to hear you have a sore Ahole thingy!  Hope you get a call soon

Tash congrats on getting so many eggs, 21 could mean lots of frosties!!  fingers crossed for you as always!

Ali hope et went well for you and your taking it easy!  Well done for getting to the 2ww!

Jules follies sound good, sounds like your ready for wednesday

Kt how fab buying baby stuff!! Spend Spend Spend!!!

My scan is at 3.10 so just popped on to see how everyone is today before i get on my way!

Hello to everyone i missed, gill, beanie, wildcats,caro, pots piglet.......

Love bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Good luck


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Sho/Emma for all your advice/info x

Bendy - I was wondering earlier of any of the ladies in the waiting room were you!  That answers that question!  Good luck for your scan 

Btw, do you normally sign in on your way to the Victoria wing?  Never had to before but got stopped by a rather scarey receptionist today who said I shoudl be sigining in and getting a pass every time


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No i dont ever sign in didnt even know i had too??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have never had to sign in   tell her next time to not mess with a woman on drugs


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I didn't think so as me and my sister were the only one with passes pinned to us  

Will do next time Emma


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Bendy - Good luck for your scan. Let us know how you get on.
Karen - Sounds like you have a bumper lot of follies. Don't worry if they put your dose down. That happened to me on my first attempt as I had so many, so they dropped the dose so the dominant ones grew and I didn't get any more. Slow and steady is the way to go! I have never signed in either.
Tash - Well done on all those eggs. Get plenty of rest.
Ali - Well done on getting your 2 precious Embies on board. Fingers crossed for your BFP.
Mr Wildcat  
Emma - I thought you might be pleased if they change E/C to Wednesday so that you can have Mr R!! When did Woking say they would let you know?

Jules

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-They will be letting me know this afternoon


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy good luck this afternoon

No I have never heard anything about signing in before what was she like.

Karen the nursery is decorated but only because we have had the whole house done but it has only been done the same as our room, Natural Hessian paint on the walls and Chocolate carpet, as we have selected the organic Pooh range from Babies R us which is Beige and Brown and then I am going to jazz it up with the wall stickers rather than anything in a actual theme as not going to find out the sex.

Wow it sounds like today everyones scans has produced loads of follies and eggies WN are on a role at the moment what a busy time they have on there hands


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow it's quiet in here today, seems like everyone is at Woking except for us and Sho !!!!!

   Good luck all !!


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't believe how busy Woking is!!!!   

It's exciting seeing all this action from my standpoint since I haven't started yet. 

It seems so confusing with all the different medication. Hope I don't screw it up when It's my turn.

Good Luck to Everyone!  Can't wait to see some BFP'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya girls......
Thanks Emma for letting the girls know my news. Feeling ok.......the 7 cell looks really good and really the 4 cell should be at the same stage...cos i had a 3 day transfer. My other 3 weren't suitable for freezing unfortunatley so this has got to work.
Thanks for all you good luck wishes
Tash...well done girlie.....hope your resting ...u looked lovely without makeup
Jules and Karen well done on your scans...lots of juicy follies   

bendy...good luck with your scan
Hi to all the other Woking lovelies that including u Chris
Need to lay down feeling a bit achy....catch ya tomorrow
xxxxxxxx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ladies

Gosh - you have chatted a lot since I was last on here so apologies if I have missed anything important!

Kerry - sent you a PM  
Nibbles - so sorry to hear about SIL. What a dreadful thing to happen.  
Ali - great news! PUPO   
Tash -   loads of eggs! Get lots of rest and drink loads...  
Emma - hope everything is okay for EC on Wed   
Kate - sounds like you had fun at the baby show! Nursery sounds nice too.
Karen/Jules/Bendy - good luck   
Piglet - sorry to hear you are poorly. Hope you feel better soon
Luc - good news re your scan! lucky you been able to taper off your steroids.   I have to stay on mine all the way through. I also look like I have mumps!

 Gill, Caro, Sho, Pots, Wildcats, Babydreams

Well I still have morning noon and night sickness (hope it is good sign  ) We are having another scan on Sat just to be sure... Just hope we get to see a little flickering heartbeat again. 

Os

X


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I got 15 follies, most of them 9,10 and 11 and then a few at 14 and 13. Im pleased about that.  Most of them on my right ovary for some reason   

Em/karen have you heard back from the clinic yet?

B.x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

afternoon ladies and lad!  

I have just got back from swimming, I had the whole pool to myself for entire 45 mins I swam which was nice  

Em's- hope you have your feet up at home little lady   have a nice early night hun hop into bed before the snoring monster keeps you up again!!

Karen- chuck that water down your neck love,     

Ali- rest up hun, I have everything I can cross, crossed for you    its going to work     

Tash- hope your ok and dh is looking after you,you did so well, no wonder you felt eggie with that little nestfull!!   I am working tom will you text me to let me know how you get on please??    

well done Bendy, keep them simmering gently poppit  

Hi Os sorry you feel pukey and are puffy, its all in a good cause though  

I spoke to Mr S's pa this morning, my nkcells came back borderline high and I will need medication, I am relieved as I can look forward the next go with renewed faith!! Good old Mr S   aka (god)

Hi to everyone I have missed


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill hopefully with MrS's meds you'll get your BFP this time round


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Gill - i also hope the meds work and that you get a BFP   
bendy - that sounds like a goo crop of follies.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Bendy - good news on your follies .  I heard from WN about 20 minutes ago and I have to stick to 2 tonight and then 1 tomorrow and obviously review Wednesday.

Oskira - sorry you're suffering with sickness but all in a good cause as Gill says.  Good luck for your next scan   

Gill - aren't you good swimming for 45 minutes!  And yep, I'nking lots of water - seem t ospend half my life in the loo at the moment.  Re your NK levels - you must be very glad you got tested now, at least you can feel like you have covered everything on your next cycle x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon everyone

Been a busy day for me today so I haven't been near a pc, it's going to take me ages to catch up but I'll do my best!

Kerry - I was so sad to read your post, life can be so cruel. I hope that you and DH can stay strong through this, take time together to talk about it. I pray that you get some answers when you go back.  

Nvh - 21 eggs! OMG bumper crop! well done hun!  I hope DH's van isn't too bad! oops  

Ali - well done on your eggs! Did you get a pic of the embies?

Gill - I watch meerkat manor too sometimes - so cute!

Sho - glad the fayre went well, i hope it gets you lots of lovely orders

Ktx - glad the B show was fun, do you feel pregnant yet?

Jules - EC on a Friday is a good thing I think as you get an extra day with them growing, so the embryologist can pick the best ones! good luck, I hope they are nice and juicy!   

Emma - good news on your follies! I hope that OHSS stays away   

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I missed you but there were many many posts to read! 

As for me today was mental, we had to collect my bike from the garage (thankfully it passed it's MOT! now I can sell it!!!) then I had to package up a load of books as the ebay auctions ended today - I'm pleased we've made about £90 so far! and I have a whole shelf free  Then I went to Basingstoke to meet my aunt, and shopped, only bought some hair clips though - how sad is that!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Well done honey, i have to do the same now 2 tonight then one tomorrow  


Bendy-Well done lady  

Oskira-Didnt know you were on steroids too, was that from Mr S   

Ali-Get to bed and rest and get d/h running around after you  

Babydreams-Dont worry honey the drugs are fairly straight forward   

Gill-Glad you had a nice swim, i hate the smell of swimming pools makes me want to puke   good news about your results i spoke to Tash and she said her's were bordeline high   

Wildcat-You only bought hair clips    whats going on  

Well Ann called im to carry on with 2 tonight then 1 tomorrow with a scan on weds at 9.30 then e.c for friday   i hope its not mr c    

Im sooooo tired so will have an early night and will be sleeping in the spare room tonight as i cant take the snoring any more


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all 

Thank you thank you thank you for all your lovely congrats post  
Mr Brooks is lovely, but I wouldn't drop my knickers for him, although I didn't have to cause I revealed all to him anyway    He is really nice though and a real people person.  Thanks MrB   
Well as you know I got 21 eggs, 16 to 18 of them are mature.  I am feeling very very sore and bloated still.  Seem to be suffering from trapped wind too    But all ok and embryologist seemed to think that we shouldn't have probs with dh's wrigglers so fingers crossed eh   

Emma/Ali - thanks for popping in to see me with my lovely off the shoulder gown on  

Gill - thanks for your text and good news about MrS...I think he said my nk cells were the same.  Taken my first steroid so hoping moon face won't show  

Emma - It was lovely of dh to offer you my decaf tea wasn't it    I don't mind sharing with you   Well done on those follies and good luck for your scan on weds, you're heading in the right direction and MrC will be marvellous doing your ec  

karen/Jules - good luck with your scans on Weds  

Sho - thanks for the text and glad the fayre was great for you and your partner  

Bendy - hope you got on today at WN    My stomach was huge I looked like I was really pg, and still do  

Hope everyone is ok and sorry for lack of personals....if i've missed anyone else's scan's then sorry    but I wish you loads of luck   

Hello to everyone else...must dash cause mum's made a west indian lamb curry with spinach  
Oh its a hard life!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey lovely ladies 

*Em * - sending lots of     vibes your way honey for Friday!!!! You take it easy and get some rest now!!

*Ali * - same to you honey!! Lots of rest and relaxation! Let your DH do all the running around

*Bendy* - great news on your follies honey   

*NVH * -   proper little henny  Hope you are ok hunnie

*Karen/Jules* - sending you lots of 

Gosh have I missed anyone that is going through tx at the mo? So sorry if I have ladies - Woking is sooooooooo busy at the moment!!! I predict a bumper crop of BFP's!!!!!!       

Love and huge hugs to you all 

I am getting my own baby on Saturday!! I just can't wait!!! A gorgeous, adorable little border terrier puppy - he is just beautiful! He is a suprise pressy for my DP, but I guess he will end up my doggy - I need a baby to love sooooo much and this little fella is just going to get all of it!!! I have already decided to call him Stan  He just looks like a Stan!! So much for him being for DP eh? 

Love 
Tracy
xxxxxxz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks tracey - cluck cluck    Oh I can hear the excitement in your voice about your new family member...I like how you are trying to convince yourself that its a pressie for dp  

Wildcat - thanks for your text hun  

Right these pains in my lower region are driving me mad so gonna chill with my legs up...could do with another nap but better not otherwise I won't sleep tonight.

Thanks again everyone I really appreciate your lovely posts


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash pop ur legs up and gave a rest you deserve it after laying so many- great to hear so many are doing well....bet you cant wait till your little follies are back on the mother ship 

Have a good night everyone im off to stay at my mums- came home from weekend away yesterday and was going to stay at mine but dp is in Ireland, flew out saturday as his nanny died- shame i couldnt go with him but i was away at sistes and didnt have enough drugs and stuff. He'll be back tomorrow and i cant wait!!!! 

Night night all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening 

Karen- glad WN got back to you. Hope it goes well on Wednesday

Emma- again, glad they got back to you. I'm sure you'll be fine on Friday. I don't think it matters who takes em out. As I said to NVH, its the embryologist you want to worry about.  

gill- interesting result from Mr S. Glad you've got some piece of mind. I know around 4-29% is considered normal, so what are you, around 28% or something.  as I say glad you can go into this next treatment feeling a bit more confident.

NVH- I'm sure you're going to get some lovely ones out of that lot 

Ali- glad it went well for you too hun  Here's to a resonably stress free 2WW. Will you be going back to work or taking it easy?

Bendy- good news on your scan 

Wildcat- glad you sold loads of books and got your bike sorted out   Have you finished your DIY as well?

As for me, its Monday night so dh has gone off to his rehearsal. I'm thinking about popping out to see my friend. Can't be bothered really but I could do with the exercise as I didn't get on my trampoline this morning  Had roast lamb for tea to make up for my absent weekend. yummy!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

sho - no DIY is ongoing, almost done though!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie update for me. I'm home from hospital after spending all day in the hospital with DH. His operation went well, but was more complicated and painful than they thought it would be. He's ok and it was an easy problem to fix, but it's left him in a lot of pain at the moment due to the change in plan of treatment they had to do. 
It's awful seeing him in so much pain  They have said that it'll ease up over the next few days. I hope so. 

*Beanie*.....I also have a scan on Good Friday (10.20am, first progress scan) and then have my 2nd progress scan on Easter Monday (10.20am), so hope they're NOT closed!!! Hope to see you there. x

Anyway, catch you all soon, just going to check on DH.

Luv Angie xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done on your bumper crop nvh  

best of luck on the 2ww ali  

scans sound fantastic ladies!   

emma hope you can keep that ohss at bay  

glad the show went well sho  

ermm have i missed anything else? 

aree tracy been watching a bit of crufts    in the hope i can twist dp's arm   but to no avail 
congrats on your new family member bet you can't wait   

had a predictably bfn on trying naturel this month   don't know why i'm feeling like that - its not like its much of a surprise after all this time but there were a few signs I thought    PAH!"

good luck with all your scans this week  


p.s anyone feeling like ending my bubbles with a 7  - you lot are makeing me superstitious with your 7 thang


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just read your post angie   hope dh is feeling better soon and makes a speedy recovery  

oooohhhh the message stuff has changed ...

thanks for the 7'ed ness on the bubbles 'whoever you are'   

bedeebyes now me thinks


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Morning all  

Angie - poor dh - luckily he has you to nurse him  

Alisha - sorry to hear about your natural BFN.  It doesn't matter how much you expect it, a tiny bit of you always hopes it just might happen  

Can't wait to hear how many Tash got


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good morning!

Wildcat- you have my sympathy. I detest DIY now  

Pots- 

Ange- sorry to hear about your poorly husband  hope he feels better soon. 

tracy- meant to say earlier congrats on your puppy 

Alisha- Tell me about it  i think we all hope that we might get a miracle natrually. After all it happens to other people out there. Nevermind. when are you going to tx again? And how is the job going? 

Morning Karen

NVH- I hope you get a pleasant phone call this morning 

Ali- how is feeling to be PUPO  again?

Is anyone in for e/g tomorrow or is it Friday that is happening  Is it jules who is in tomorrow?

as for me, a mixed day. We've got a guy coming over for dinner. He has been moved over here from Northern Ireland. He  had been posted over there for about 15 years, got married and had all of his children there. When he came over he had 4 kids and one on the way  Anyway, the last one was born and the mother had post natal depression. Although I think a lot of it was homesickness, so she has gone back to Northern Ireland with the children and he has to stay here. So he is now in the SGTs mess so my dh had invited him round because he is lonely and missing his family. thought I would do lasagne and cheesecake. Everyone likes that don't they  so I'm off to the supermarket momentarily to get my goods and will come back and attempt to make a cheesecake.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Poor man  .  That is sweet of you and your dh though Sho - I think he'll really appreciate it.  And you can't go wrong with lasagne and cheesecake, especially homemade


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

Sorry I missed all the posts yesterday. It must have been a mad house at Woking!  

Tash, well done on getting a great supply of eggs.  Hope that you have so even better news this morning  .

Emma and Karen, glad that Woking have your treatment under control.  I know how you both must have felt yesterday as the same thing happened to me on my last cycle.  Glad it was good news for you both though.  

Sho, I hope you have a good evening and enjoy making cheesecake today - yummy.

Bendy, well done, your follicles are growing nicely.   

Angie, sorry to hear about your DH.  Hope he is recovering well today.  We must be very close with our treatment.  Sorry I can't remember, are you doing a fresh cycle or FET?  I'm in at 9.20 on Good Friday so if they are running late then we might get to meet  

Tracy, ahhh, I'm so jealous.  I would love a puppy!  How did you manage to convince your DP?  

Ali, congrats on being PUPO.  Hope you are taking it easy.

Alisha,


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning karen and sho  and beanie 

just popped on to see how nvh got on with her eggies ... good luck with the call  

sho - lasagne and cheesecake YUM!   I love the american cheesecake - its my xmas challenge every year!! mine always splits   and left dp in charge at xmas and he burnt it   so best of luck with yours.. but your a pro aren't you  

thanks for the support - its bloody daft i know about trying naturel but you have this daft inkling that just maybe... and then you're still disapointed .. oh well ...thinking about ringing woking this week to start again, (if they can fit me in) was hoping to shift some more weight but its ground to a halt now so that's pants! so may as well. got work to do so off for a bit. have a good day


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - your lasagne is yummy so I know that will be a winner and homemade cheesecake - mmmmmmmmmmmm good choice!

Good luck to all those at Woking again today, they must be busy this month! Congrats to all the PUPO girls - KT we need an updated list!

Angie - I hope DH is feeling better today.

Alisha - keep trying hun, you never know. I was always told I'd never get pregnant with my blocked tubes, but somehow after a few years we managed it - 3 times!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Alisha, don't be too hard on yourself.  I think we all hold on to that small chance that we will have a miracle pregnancy, like the ones we read about so often.  Why don't you book your appointment with Woking for a few months time and then that will give you an additional incentive and goal in order to help you lose a little extra weight?  

Morning Wildcat,  hope you're having a more relaxing day today or is there still more decorating to do?

Tash, hope you've had some good news this morning    

Hiya Karen, how are you feeling today? Not too bloated I hope


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls.
Well...loving the lay in and day time TV....JK is on know   
Am taking it easy and feeling ok. Got the botty bullets this time and none have fallen out yet  
Tash....come on tell the girls your news.......how many!!!! 
Well done bendy...lots of follies, you go girl
Kate ....we need an updated list as i have lost track of whos doing what.
I think Emma and Jules are FRi, whens Bendys and Karens and anybody elses who i might of forgotten....sorry
Well...i have been thinking. Out of my 15 eggs...really only one was any good and Mr R said alot were immature so i reckon i had EC to early. My follies weren't that big and i only had 12 but he said my oestradiol was 3000 and if he let me carry on a few more days my ovarys would be huge and it could of made me ill. I have my doubts??
Ok just going to read back
xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Of out in a mo to face the car washers etc at Sainsbury's  

wildcat- I forgot I made you lasagne as well. I really must broaden my repertoire  we've got to squeeze in a coffee as well soon

Alisha- I think we have all been there hun unfortunately. And then ironically, they tell you not to have unprotected sex when you are about to start tx. ridiculous!!! I think focussing on treatment again would do you good. Give you a target to head towards. Try not to stress about the weight loss. Maybe as you lead up to treatment work on eating as if  you are pregnant and try and squeeze some exercise in. I think being healthy and getting plenty of nourishment is more important than actually losing weight..... although that's always a bonus 

KT- LIST PLEASE!!!!!! I can't keep up!

when I come back from the shops I want some good news from Tash


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- sorry you feel like that  I think its a fine line between not letting you go too far, and getting it right. I know for a fact that Hammersmith let me go past my best both times on my fresh. You have to factor in the quality of the linig as well, you don't want it to start to deteriorate before its time for the embryos to start to implant. anyway, I think you have a lot to be confident about. you've got two good quality ones on board and we've all heard of people getting pregnant with really poor embryos so keep positive


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Caro...good like with your first dereg jab tomorrow.  
Sho......lasagne and homemade cheesecake...can i come round  
Wildcat.......£90 on books thats good, do u have to pay to sell on Ebay??
Emma....did u put a peg on DF nose    hows your tummy good luck with your scan tomorrow
Oh and b4 i forget its £80 now for accu b4 and after ET 
Alisha....evey month i would pray that it had worked naturally, i used to convince myself my boobs looked different but AF always arrived dead on time   ......book your appointment
Karen......hows your tummy, full of juicy follies   
Morning Beanie...aren't you starting a FET soon
I did get a pic on my phone but its not very good......am off for 2 weeks if i can bear it. Hopefully next week i will venture out as my new car is not working cos of BL**dy tesco petrol...its going in the garage Thurs. Cant wait to get out in the garden. I have got lots of books to read and plenty of channels to plough through. My friend is popping round with some DVD later and of course i can always sit on here for 2 weeks chatting to you guys     someones got to keep me sane


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Enjoy the rest Ali


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We are going to have to have a 2ww coffee/lunch meet aren't we!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah Ali, lets meet for coffee/lunch during your wait, that'll take your mind off it.

Off to the shops now, catch you later x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Ali - glad to hear you've got your feet up.  Did you have to take the 2ww as holiday or did your GP sign you off?  It is difficult isn't, you always wonder if they have got it right for you.  Stay    hun, as Sho says you have 2 good 'uns on board xx  And tummy's fine thanks, hopefully full of jucy follies, although not too many!

Hi Beanie - how are the jabs going?  When are you booked in for ET?  I'm feeling a little bloated now, but not too bad  

Actually on that point....  I know this is a silly question but.... I have a charity ball thing on Friday and was planning to wear bridget jones styley knickers under my dress - could this in anyway restrict or harm my follies


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ali, you're right, I started down regs on Friday.  Glad that you are having a well earned rest now - keep positive, it only takes one good one!  

Karen, jabs are going okay thanks but DH is still doing them.  I'm now at the stage were I can watch him do it so hopefully in the next few days I will have plucked up the courage to do them myself (yes, I am still a needlephobic!).  ET is currently booked in for Wednesday 11 April  .  By the way, I would have thought the big knickers would be fine but not sure how comfortable they will be for you though.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Karen...i reckon bridgette jones knicks will be ok, just make sure they are not to restrictive.
Beanie....gosh lots of people cycling at the moment, hope we get a bumper crop of BFP...dare you to do it yourself, you will b so chuffed, my DH couldn't even watch me
Sho and Elly..i am up for a meet next week and i am sure tash will too, emma will probably be taking it easy though, i dont think DF lets her out of bed the first week,
Sho.and Elly..your right about it only takes one, just hoping that the 7 cell is a Lucky 7 cell.
oh jeremy Kyle is back on...see ya in a moxxxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Good job my DH doesn't mind doing them otherwise we would really be in trouble.  By the end of the week I will be doing them myself, just takes me a while to get used to it again!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning

Tell me about it girls I am just trying to update the list but you all keep changing your dates so I hope I have it right here it comes in a sec


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Ali - Keep positive and take things easy.
Tash - Hope you get your call from woking soon and it is good news with all those lovely eggs fertilised
Oskira - Sorry that you are still feeling rough. I hope the scan on Sat shows that everything is ok.
Gill - Hopefully the new meds will lead to your well deserved BFP!
Babydreams - You will soon be a pro at mixing the drugs and injecting them.
Tracy - A cute puppy - I bet you can't wait to pick him up!
Angie - I hope DH make a speedy recovery.
Sho - Happy cooking!
Alisha - We all now how you feel about the glimmer of hope for a nat BFP that gets dashed each month with the arrival of A/F. Keep  
Em - Hope you are feeling ok today.
Bendy / Karen - what time are you in for your scans tomorrow. I am in at 10.40.

 to Alisha, Wildcat, Kate, Minow, Beanie and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well where is Tash with her news on her phone call  

Miss TC Hope Stan is a lovely adorable addition to the family and not too naughty

Anyone heard from Hatster as she must be stimming by now?

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 









Potsworth - now going to ARGC 21st March
MT - 1st Appointment 26th March
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
Strawbs
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start March
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Minow March
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Angie DR Starts 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR due to start 18th March
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR due on 22nd March

DownRegging









Hatster Started DR 28th February
Beanie35 ET Due 11th April

Stimming









Fingersarecrossed Egg Collection Friday 9th Waiting for Answers on 14th   
NVH EC 12th Mar ET 14th Mar
Jules77 EC due 16/3
Emma74 EC 16th Mar
Karen 1975 EC 19th Mar, ET 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr
BendyBird EC 19th Mar Et 21st Mar, Test 4th Apr

 2WW PUPO !! 









AliPali - ICSI 7&4cell embies test day 26th Mar

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Sorry to keep you all in suspense....got the important call this morning saying that we have 14 good looking embies this morning     as you can imagine me and dh and everyone else are chuffed to bits with that result. So in tomorrow at 8.30 for ET but have acu at 7am    I'll found out more on dh's wrigglers but even tho they were frozen I think they were a good crop, all those vits have paid off at last!!

Ali - I know how you must feel about your follies, but my oestrogen levels came back at 30,000 on my last progress scan so I guess that must be the point that they have no choice but to go for ec cause its very high.  As Sho said you've got two embies on board and thats all that matters for now   

Alisha - I changed your bubbles to end in a 7 again as it was 9 when I looked.

Sho - your din dins sounds lovely and how nice of you to take that guy under your wing for the night, i'm sure he will really appreciate it.

Wildcat - hope your decorating comes to an end soon.

Angie - hope your dh feel's better soon.

Emma - good luck tomorrow, hope that everything is under control in there  

Jules/Karen - good luck tomorrow  

Bendy - have fun at your mums  

Beannie - Dh used to do my jabs but now I do them myself...I found it a lot easier and less painful.

Hello to everyone else...sorry if i've missed anything...

I had a bad night last night, my stomach is full of trapped wind  from my chest downwards    Its easing slowly.  Dh is bringing me some peppermint tea and cordial home later.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

that's fantastic nvh    well done

thanks for the bubbles


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Way to go Tash.....you clever girl ...oh and well done Nick 2  
What ya doing...i am now watching Trisha, need to go through and set up autoview,am bored already
xxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats great news Tash! Well done hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks girls  

Ali - watching this morning trying to get rid of this wind, might for a lie down in a moment though as I didn't get much sleep last night    Mum is down to keep me occupied too although she is quitley reading in the dining room    she is on cooking duty


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Tash!! Good luck for ET tomorrow.

Caro


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

That is fantastic Tash  - I'm so pleased for you and dh.  Hope the trapped wind eases soon xxx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great news Tash, no wonder you are all chuffed.  Take it easy and I hope the trapped wind eases up soon.  

Kate, sorry but could you move me to the down regs section, thanks (there's always one isn't there!).


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all 

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing.

Tash - 14 embies - wow! Congrats and good luck for et tomorrow.

Ali - congrats on being PUPO - take it easy over the 2ww and looking forward to seeing your BFP in 13 days.

Fingers - I am so sorry - have PMd you.

Good luck for ec Emma and Jules. 

To everyone else, whatever stage you are at, hope all is going well.

Funeral tomorrow so won't be around much until the end of this week

xx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

great news tash   

monkey -   for you and you DH hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Back from the shops

NVH- Great news love  as for dh's sperm its got to be better quality because of the TESA/PESA. Its looking good, I hope you are nice and positive  

Ali- Great, let me know when you're ready for a meet up. I start d/regs next week so it will be nice to meet up and chill out for a bit. It looks like they do lovely lunches at that Sands place by WN and the coffee is lovely (and half the price of Starbucks) Or we can stick to our usual 

Monkey- Well I hope it goes as well as it can. Take care  

Jules- if e/c os  defnintely on Friday, have you got to go in for another scan tomorrow, or are they not going to bother 

Off to start my cheese cake..... I could be some time, not done this recipe before


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - sending you big hugs for tomorrow.

Sho - apparantly with the tesa they don't expect the sperm to be in that great a shape but they were chuffed to bits with my dh's produce    I think they were really surprised at how 'normal' they looked and plus they had to survive the freezer too    Gonna find out details tomorrow. 
Happy cheese caking  

I'm up for a coffee meet from weds onwards


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey pots, what a nasty gp you've got...why do you have to tell him anyway if you're going private    Can't believe you ate 3 bags of crisps


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Tash great news and pat on the back for Hubby too for taking all those vits

Beanie I hovered over you as you have ET booked for the 11th April dont you and I couldnt work out my dates right obviously I am going back to amend it now rather than re posting it.

Pots dont worry about GP you wont need him anyway now you have your ARGC apt!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - just be extra good for the rest of the week, don't beat yourself up over something that you can't put right and no vomitting lady  
I don't remember getting a referral letter from my gp to go private...mind you it was sooo long ago now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks pots    
Drink another pint in a minute, you'll feel better for it...and then another and you've nearly done your 2 litres    600ml in a pint.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

That will be nice tonight...and you can eat a carb free meal too in nando's according to sho...it will be yummy.
  
Emma's fine, just a busy bee today I think.

Right i'm off for a little lie down to see if I can squash some of this wind out of my tummy by lying on it


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Pots.....   gp....i have booked an appointment with mine to see if he will sign me off for at least a week, then i can save my hols....bet he says no  ...glad your feeling a bit better know though   
Sho.....Sands is good for me cos i can pop in a see my mum at the same time. I can do Fri this week and Mon tues, thurs fri next week...be great to see you guys
Monkeylove...thanks for the good wishes. Will b thinking of you and Dh tomorrow 
Sho...hope your cheesecake turns out well   
Kate...thanks for the updated list
Hi Oskira...how ya feeling, not to sickie i hope
Am know watching How clean is your House....disgusting how some people live


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- sorry about your GP. Everyone needs a referral letter at some stage. You may not have even noticed that you had one, but you do need to be referred. Eg, when you first went to see your GP when you couldn't get pregnant, after the inital blood tests etc or clomid whatever, your GP will have sent a letter to the next level above at a hospital or clinic. Like Tash says, its usually so long ago that you can't remember. Mr R needed a referral letter from my GP to see him at Frimley. He wasn't able to refer me to see himself, you have to have it from a GP. Seems ridiculous I know bu that's just the way it is I'm afraid. You can always change your GP if you're not happy

Ali- it will need to be next week for lunch for me. Sands is lovely though 

you can indeed have a carb free meal at Nandos. you need to stick to the chicken and have the salad accompaniment. No chips, rice etc though  You can even have the spicy nuts as the appetiser 

cheesecake is in the oven. Now need to clean up the kitchen before dh comes home for his lunch. He needs to shoot in and out as he has his fitness assessment today. I don't miss those hideous things I can tell you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Tash-Well done honey   can you tell your frosties to keep my two company  

Pots-Thanks for thinking about me honey   didnt get your text though   and stop eating all those crisps  

Sho-MMMMmmm Lasagne and cheesecake   can you bring some around to me on my 2ww plllleasssee  

Ali-Hope your in bed resting  

Karen-How are you feeling, i keep farting all the time with all the trapped wind i have  

Monkey-Hope tomorrow goes to plan  

Jules-Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Beanie-Any nasty s/e from the d/r yet  you know the ones leaving cheese in the cupboard   

Hello to everyone else   sorry i am busy trying to get accounts open etc


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Emma, how are you feeling today (apart from the wind)?  Bet you can't wait for EC on Friday now  .

Haven't started putting the cheese in the cupboard just yet but there is still time.    Stressing over little things though and DH is treading on egg shells (bless  ).


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon,

*Tash* - Well done you on on those lovely Follies, so you should be left with plenty to freeze. Hope that the trapped wind goes away soon.
*Monkeylove* - Hope tomorrow goes ok. 
*Sho* - Have definately got to go for another scan tomorrow. I am quite interested to see the size that they all are, to see if any of the smaller ones have grown. I am feeling a bit uncomfy now, so I guess the answer is that they have! Enjoy your dinner party tonight.
*Ali* - Do you need your GP to sign you off? Woking will write you a letter to say that you have had an op which they did for me before (it was quite a generic letter that didn't mention IVF). Not sure if this will be sufficient for your employer - but may be worth asking?
*Beanie* - Good luck with the D/R.
*Kate* - thanks for the latest list.
*Pots* - sorry to hear your GP is being a pain  Enjoy Nando's and the film.

I would love to meet up for a coffee if you get together towards the end of next week once I have recovered from E/T.

Right - better go and get some more water, then back to work.

Jules xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Monkeylove - hope tomorrow goes as well as can be expected  

Jules - I'm there at 9am tomorrow.  Good luck for your scan and EC on FRiday    .  Did the letter from Woking mention time off afterwards?

Hi Emma - not too bad thanks, although starting to get a bit uncomfortable now.  Hope you are okay (wind aside!).  It's a nightmare trying to get everything done at work in time isn't it.  Are you off for the whole 2ww?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Yeah im taking the 2ww off again   only because sales is too stressful what with targets etc   so im going to chill, plus im absolutly knackered my eyes start burning me by lunch time  
Hope your scan shows those other follies are slowing down  


Beanie-The men deserve everything they get   all they have to do is w*nk in a pot


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

howdy!

Cheesecake looks good  Never done it before but the proof is in the eating and all that

Looks like there are a few people up for a spot of lunch next week (towards the end of)

Put your name down if you fancy it

Jules,
Ali
sho

sorry can't remember Tash if you said you would and apparently Emma, you are on house arrest 

jules- good luck with your scan then  hopefully they will be big old follies now 

emma- i guess you are in there as well tomorrow. Good luck for you too      w*nk in a pot  Valid point. Although my dh does have the grace to feel bad about the fact that that is sum contribution to the entire process bless him  At least we don't have to look shifty carrying brown bags down corridors...... waiting for some insight into this fact from Mr W he always had good stories from the male perspective 

Dh passed his fitness test (as usual  it was only me who couldn't pass it in this house ) off for a coffee now then back for lasagne making and tidying up ahead of our guest. See ya


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more Emma.  I don't feel guilty at all  

Sho, cheesecake, yum.  Hope it tastes as good as it looks.  Well done to your DH for passing his fitness test too  .  I'd love to meet up next week but I have to work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - glad the cheese cake turned out well.  I thought we were meeting for coffee not lunch    where is sands anyway    I can't got anywhere where I will get lost    I've noticed a new italian thats opened in chobham high st, looks quite nice.  

Karen - i'm in at 8.30am....what do you look like again     

Pots - that piccie of your dog is soooooooooo cute I could squish him  

Hi Emma - hope you're not having a busy afternoon too    

Beannie - it will get worse so just tell you dh to nod and keep    

Ali - you turning into a telly addict    me and mum are watching a dvd at the moment but i'm not paying much attention  

Jules - hope its all cooking nicely in there, i'm sure they've grown loads


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Reading Emmas last post made me think you might like this idea from the trimester thread one girl has heard that the best way to make things equal during labour is to tie some string round hubbys willy and everytime you have a contraction or are in pain you tug on it accordingly!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate...what a great idea...you can be the first to try it out   
All the best for the scan girls tomorrow.
Tash...glad your mum is looking after you, i have just watched Calendar Girls....such a cool film...may start Jordans autobiography in a bit....emma i am resting see...its so hard though......i could do so much spring cleaning and those nets could do with a wash and the windows....i could go on
Sho...glad your cheesecake turned out ok
Tash....Sands is about 1 min from WN....so u better be there girl  ...good luck tomorrow for ET
xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - you first  

Ali - glad to see you're relaxing..know what you mean about the house work, I'm itching to do some gardening but mum took care of a few bits today  
OK but you'll have to meet me at WN then


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

No probs mate......


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Add me to the coffee meeting:

Jules,
Ali
sho
Wildcat

Sho - why aren't you cooking! lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urggh kate i hope your d/h doesnt enjoy it too much and make a mess over you   

Tash-Your useless, its literally around the corner from woking


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say congratulations to Ali for being PUPO, go girl, get resting and i so hope that this is your time    

Kerry, so sorry hun, my thoughts are with you and dh, i know that things will be hard for you both to come to terms with, but ICSI maybe your next step, i wish you both all the luck in the world and feel so sorry for you both  

Nvh, cluck, cluck, what a lot of embies, so pleased for you both, good luck tomorow with e/t hun, will be thinking about you

Emma, good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, keep drinking that water

I am so not up todate at the mo, so will wish all the other girls, good luck with scans, think its Karen, Jules and Bendy, hope that i have got that right

Beanie, good luck with d/r also Sho, not long for you to hun, goodluck

Angie, hope that dh is ok and gets back on track soon after his op

Hi to Piglet, Oskaria, Gill, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Kt, Alisha, Barney, Cheesy (Neve), sory if i have missed anyone

Love Myra xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - don't start or i'll fart on you    I don't know anywhere round that area except WN    alright for some with sat nav  

Thanks ali   

Jules,
Ali
sho
Wildcat
NVH

Hi myra - lovely to hear from you, how ya doing hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tash

I am ok thanks hun, looking forward to moving on with my FET, maybe moving to Ireland if dh gets the job he is going for, he is meeting the guy today, so will know more later, quite scary as it will be a new life for us, well for me anyway as dh is Irish, so it will be going home for him

Well done on the embies hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - wow that will be a whole new life.  A friend of mine up now lives in Ireland.  I used to work with her and I miss her loads.  She met someone at work who is Irish, they both left, went travelling and then settled in cobh.  We used to have such a laugh at work.  How are you feeling about it and when do you start your fet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Hi honey, wow cant believe you maybe going to Ireland   southern or northern  

Tash-Hope your clexae hurts you tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you will be on the heparin soon and i'm not going to give you any tips now    bet yours hurts more


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, i actually feeling quite good about, i have found that there is a really good IVF clinic in Dublin, although dh has to get the job first but its abit scary as i will miss my family, but it is an excellent job, with loads more money and prospects for dh.

As for FET, have to wait until my next AF which will be the end of this month, was going to go this month, but decided against it, so d/r should start 3rd week of April, seems along way off but at least i have had chance to have a chance to enjoy abit of us time

So pleased about your 14 embies, thats great news, i bet you and dh are so pleased, so many of you girls are going through tx at the mo, so excited for you all


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, hi hun, it will be Southern, as dhs job will be in Dublin, hows things with tx hun, hope that you are drinking plenty of water, nearly e/c day, getting very exciting on here

Hi Elly, how are you hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat    I really wish I could, I even had a poo earlier but it didn't clear anything    even the damn bum bullets that give you wind aren't doing it for me  

Myra - you seem to have everything sussed which is good and I agree about having you and dh time. April is not far away at all so you may as well enjoy yourself and drink drink drink    Hopefully you won't need the ivf clinic in dublin cause this fet will work for you.  You got so close last time.    
Me and dh are over the moon, we can at least relax tonight cause last time when we had 4 we had an awful night.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-I love Dublin   my friend lives in Navan   yeah im drinking lots of milk and water and the new girl has just gone home so i have just let one off as im full of trapped wind atm  

Tash-  are you jealous i have just let one rip


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh i am   does it smell


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, thanks hun, at least this time you have a wonderful amount of embies, i think this is the hardest part, waiting to see what happens, as you said last time you on had 4, yippee, this time 14, you will get some to freeze, although you wont need them, not this time round anyway

So excited for you both, makes me want to get started again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No it doesnt   bet yours will though when you get to let them go that is   ooppp just did another one that was well loud


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, pmsl, just let one off, only you hun, such a lady


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

you look such a lady with your lovely clothes but yet your manners tell a different story    Yeh those bum bullets are   on making your bum wind stink


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know Myra when you have to go what can you do but go  

Hey Tash, you cant spell can you   have you seen how you spell embryo


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - typing too quickly I guess...where did I right embryo then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see it now    f&ck it have to go and do it again now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

All done    you checkin out my ticker    can't wait for dh to come home with my mint tea, he better hurry up


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Urggh kate i hope your d/h doesnt enjoy it too much and make a mess over you   


Emma trust you to lower the tone!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-You started it


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope you windy willows calm down soon the weather is just starting to get better we dont want loads of wind again pelase


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi girls
Just a quickie as i'm off to bed with a d/reg headache from hell  

Tash - fab news hun    what a great crop of embryos! good luck for tommorow   

Ali - congrats on becoming pupo!   enjoy your time off and hope your gp signs you off  

hopefully catch up later xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster when is your baseline so I can update the list?

Hope your head ache eases off have you tried 4head it is really good as I suffer from migraines and unable to take most things at the moment but 4 head helps


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to thank you for all your get well wishes for my DH. He says thank you too. x
He's feeling a lot more comfortable today.

Just want to have a bit of a moan too, so just humour me.....
NOT having a good week!!  

I set off to work today and broke down on the M3!! Luckily I managed to get over to the hard shoulder, but when the RAC got to me, they discovered that my timing belt had snapped! (which is going to be about £1000 to fix!!) (NOT good on top of the £5000 for this tx cycle).  
I was towed to a garage and so have not long got in. I was just thankful it didn't happen when I was bring DH back from the hospital yesterday!

Catch you all later, hope you're all well.

Love Angie xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...you dirty, smelly moo...your definatley a council bird  
Oh Angie.....what bad timing did the RAC get out toyou quickly, its horrible breaking down on the motorway, glad DH is on the mend   
Hiya Hatser...thanks for the good luck wishes, hope your bad head goes away soon  
Tash...go back to school...dumbo   
xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Angie - glad your dh is feeling better.  Thats crap about your car though, can it really cost £1000   sounds a bit steep to me  

Haster - thanks   hope your bad head eases soon  

Ali - I forgot to say that I was lucky not to be struck with the tesco petrol too cause I fill up there all the time.  Hope your car gets sorted soon.

Got my peppermint tea, hope it does the trick    sent dh and mum off to the garden centre to get some plants for her to do some pots tomorrow  

Right then everyone beware of the heavy winds that will soon hit you all  

Oi ali    i'll make sure the wind comes your way especially


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats fine....my washing needs a few good gusts to help it dry just make sure its not smelly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - not sure if I could promise that as these bum bullets make me a bit whiffy    At least your washing will have a unique fragrance....'NVH no. 5'


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Tash - I'm about 5ft 2, with blond hair (except the roots  ).  I'll probably be there early so I might see you before they whisk you off.     just in case I don't x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen - ok will look out for you but i'll be too shy to say anything first just in case its not you    Hope those follies of yours are behaving themselves


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-You have met tash at our last meet    what time you there as i will be there at 9.30  

Angie-Blimey what a nightmare   glad d/h is better  

Ali-Watch it lady or i wont give you any of my eggs  

Hatster-Ahhh honey, would you like me to kiss your head better


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ktx - scan is tommorow   - thanks for the tip - i will give 4head a go  

Kerry - all the best for your appt tommorow hun - hopefully it will help you move ahead  

Emma, Jules, karen and Bendy - good luck for the scans and hope those follies are rowng nicely    

Angie - what a nightmare about the car - hope you can get it sorted soon  

Just woken up after listening to my cd and feel a bit better - off to make french onion soup for tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i hate to say that I can't remember    although once I see karen i'm sure i will    I checked mrS is site and it says to inject between 6 & 9pm, so gonna do mine at 8pm I think. 

Haster - good luck for tomorrow...did af show    what time are you there   3-2-1 relax


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash thanks will do mine at 8.30 then   just had a good laugh with gill pmsl   i love her she is sooooo mad


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

not there till the afternoon so you dont get to meet the hatster yet!  knew i'd forgotten to say somehng - af came yesterday - nice scan thats gonna be


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Hatster - you too x

Yep Emma - I remember what Tash looks like but she can't remember me - I always remember you saying at the meet up that she looked like the bird out of Two pints of larger and a packet of crisps   

I'm in at 9 so will look out for you both.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

haster - great news on af...gonna be a bloody dildo cam  

Emma - what you laughing with gill about...pm me NOW    no wind shifted yet  

Right off to munch din dins...maybe be back on later but if I don't good luck to everyone at WN tomorrow   

Karen - don't encourage emma


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all  

Just gonna catch up on your news, then I will start a new thread, so can you copy any long posts please?  Just in case?

Cheers
Luv
T
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ....................................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88076.0


----------

